# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Neasistirani porod kod kuće - 4. dio

## BusyBee

Evo stava UO-a/Rodinog stava:

Iz naših ciljeva: 
_* sugeriranje i sudjelovanje u reorganizaciji rodilišta te stvaranje i proširivanje mogućnosti za slobodu roditeljskog planiranja porođaja i slobodu izbora procedura i asistencija koje su za pojedinca u porođaju i rodilištu prihvatljive_ 

Vjerujemo kako je prirodan porod bez nepotrebnih medicinskih intervencija u najvećem broju slučajeva najbolji izbor i za dijete i majku. U RH se dogadja apsurd da se velik broj intervencija dogadja automatikom, bez posebno opravdanog razloga - lakse je dogovoriti elektivni carski rez i vecinu, u velikom broju slucajeva, neopravdanih intervencija, nego se izboriti da porod, u kojem nema komplikacija, tece neometano i bez intervencija lijecnka (s namjerom ubrzavanja prirodnog procesa). Stoga se aktivno zalazemo za pravo zena da odaberu nacin na koji ce donijeti dijete na svijet, a istovremeno nastojimo educirati zene o dobrobitima prirodnog poroda za majku i dijete. Kao najbolju opciju u slucajevima "normalnog", zdravog tijeka trudnoce, promoviramo prirodan porod.

U svjetlu debate ne- i asistiranog poroda kod kuce, RODA podrzava jacanje primaljske struke, njeno osamostavljivanje, te zakonske promjene koje bi dovele do mogucnosti ostvarenja asistiranog porodjaja kod kuce. 
RODA ne podrzava neasistirani porod kod kuce, ali ne moze ni ignorirati cinjenicu njegovog postojanja u situacijama u kojima zene zele izbjeci najcesce neopravdane medicinske intervencije, a ne osjecaju se da bi ih mogle izbjeci u bolnickom okruzenju pod pritiskom osoblja.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Odlicno je da je naglasen sluzbeni stav UDRUGE! 

Takoder. Nakon svega sto sam procitala (a moram priznati da sam napreskokce...), ja smatram da:
1) bi price o neastistiranom kucnom porodu u Hrvatskoj trebalo maknuti sa Rodinog portala zato sto, BEZ OBZIRA STO PRICE NISU SLUZBENI STAV UDRUGE i to je svakom valjda jasno, one ipak daju DOJAM da su odraz stava Udruge i mislim da ce sa time dobiti vise stete nego koristi, posebice zato sto govore o necem kod nas jos uvijek ilegalnom. 
- Sve price o kucnom porodu u drugim drzavama - super, neka sluze kao primjer gdje ce Hr biti kad nasa djeca rode svoju unucad.

2) Zasto je uopce bitno ovdje izlagati silna misljenje oko ove teme? Odgovorno-neodgovorno. Razlika je u nasim gledistima i na to imamo pravo, ali bottom-line je da izbor nemamo jer je krsenje zakona radjati doma i ono realno za sto se trebamo boriti je (ono za sto se Udruga i bori) da se poboljsaju uvjeti poroda u rodilistima ili da podrzimo primalje na nacin da i kod nas postoji opcija asistiranog poroda.

3) Ja sam u cijeloj ovoj prici nesvjesno zanemarila cinjenicu "neasistirani" porod KOD KUĆE... ne znam koliko smatram odgovornim tako važan i bitan događaj raditi bez nekakvog pokrića u slučaju da.... ne daj Boze... Naravno, vjerujem da zena stvarno ima (ako nije izgubila) jak feeling sto moze, sto ne moze, ali ja bi unatoc svoj intuiciji na svijetu imala back up plan i dragu prijateljsku primalju pored sebe, ako bi se odlučila za porod kod kuće. 

Iako nisam redovna članica Udruge, podrzavam Udrugu maximalno i apeliram na to da sačuva svoj ugled jer unatoč opravdanju, objašnjenju i zdravom razumu, jednom kad izgubi vjerodostojnost u očima budućim majki i roditelja, kako će nastaviti informirati pučanstvo? Kako, ako će to biti Udruga koja radi na nekim čudnim ciljevima predalekim da bi netko mogao uočiti i onu malu stepenicu koja je već sama po sebi dovoljno visoko da vrijedi truda.

Forum i Udruga nemaju veze, ali:
1) Ljudi to ne znaju
2) Nije nam bitno sto ne znaju, ali nam je bitno informirati roditelje i majke jer zelimo sve najbolje njihovoj djeci, stoga ne bi trebali riskirati promjenu slike o Udruzi kao takvoj da roditelji bježe od njenih članova kao od Jehovinih svjedoka. 

Baby steps... da ne izgubimo i to... :/

----------

anita -az , bravo.

----------

Odličan post AZ!
Što se tiče priopćenja, to se zaista moglo na ovakav način sročiti u 5 minuta nakon što je prvi put postavljeno pitanje o rodinom stavu...malo mi je demagoški, političarski, ali to može biti samo moj dojam...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ja smatram da:
> 1) bi price o neastistiranom kucnom porodu u Hrvatskoj trebalo maknuti sa Rodinog portala zato sto, BEZ OBZIRA STO PRICE NISU SLUZBENI STAV UDRUGE i to je svakom valjda jasno, one ipak daju DOJAM da su odraz stava Udruge i mislim da ce sa time dobiti vise stete nego koristi, posebice zato sto govore o necem kod nas jos uvijek ilegalnom. 
> ---izbor nemamo jer je krsenje zakona radjati doma i ono realno za sto se trebamo boriti je...


ajmo razjasniti neke stvari:
neasistirani porod NIJE ilegalan, nigdje, pa ni u Hrvatskoj.
pa neće žena u zatvor ako se dozna da je rodila neasistirano!
uostalom, to je nešto što se događa i nenamjerno.
ono što je ilegalno u Hrvatskoj odnosi se na primalje, tj. na njihovo asistiranje porodu kod kuće i to zato što nemaju adekvatnu naobrazbu, pa time ni samostalnost za asistiranje na porodu.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Anita-AZ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja smatram da:
> 1) bi price o neastistiranom kucnom porodu u Hrvatskoj trebalo maknuti sa Rodinog portala zato sto, BEZ OBZIRA STO PRICE NISU SLUZBENI STAV UDRUGE i to je svakom valjda jasno, one ipak daju DOJAM da su odraz stava Udruge i mislim da ce sa time dobiti vise stete nego koristi, posebice zato sto govore o necem kod nas jos uvijek ilegalnom. 
> ---izbor nemamo jer je krsenje zakona radjati doma i ono realno za sto se trebamo boriti je...
> 
> 
> ajmo razjasniti neke stvari:
> ...


Ma ne moramo u zatvor za *sve* sto je ilegalno.   :Grin:  

....... ustvari mi je najvise zao radi pogresnih zakljucaka i osude koju citam i rado bi to sprijecila na nacin da sve ucinimo "manje demokratskim". Kuzim tvoj otpor prema tome. 

Meni je samo jako zao sto sve cesce cujem neodobravanje prema Udruzi _(evo, bas danas, u susretu s nekim mamama),_ a evo dovoljno je da netko oskudne inteligencije _(iako mozda nadasve visoke razine elokventnosti)_ prosiri info u krivom kontekstu i gubi se prilika za nesto puno sveobuhvatnije.

----------


## Mamasita

> :
> 1) bi price o neastistiranom kucnom porodu u Hrvatskoj trebalo maknuti sa Rodinog portala zato sto, BEZ OBZIRA STO PRICE NISU SLUZBENI STAV UDRUGE i to je svakom valjda jasno, one ipak daju DOJAM da su odraz stava Udruge i mislim da ce sa time dobiti vise stete nego koristi, posebice zato sto govore o necem kod nas jos uvijek ilegalnom. 
> :/


Meni prica uopce ne daje dojam da je odraz stava udruge.
Druga je stvar ovaj topic, na kojem neki gosti svojim komentarima namecu takav dojam. 
Prica kao prica, jedna u nizu mnogih drugih, jednako kao sto smo npr. mogli cuti pricu o neasistiranom porodu kod kuce u jednoj emisiji na TV-u, pa urednike nitko nije kritizirao niti napadao.
Citajuci i komentare na jos neke tekstove s portala, meni se cini da se radi o pokusaju sustavnog diskreditiranja Udruge od strane nekoliko osoba, iz razloga valjda samo njima poznatog. :/

----------


## mamma Juanita

ova priča je, osim toga, nedavno objavljena u časopisu "Extra".
tamo to valjda nikome nije smetalo.
ali kad to objavi Roda...

----------

Je, da, časopis Extra je fakat relevantno štivo....

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ancice, nemoj molim te pretjerivati. Di ti to iscitavas moj ton???
Ja sam samo iznenadjena pojmom koji koristis jer to sigurno nije prikladan termin i pitala sam te da mi razjasnis jer ga, nazalost, do sada nisam srela. Nema mjesto ljutnji. 
Ancica: 



> Ja sam pod indicirane komplikacije mislila na komplikacije za koje imamo pokazivace (indikatore), odnosno nesto nas je navelo da zakljucimo da dolazi do komplikacija. 
> 
> Svaka komplikacija ima odredjene bilo subjektivne simptome na koje nam ukazuje pacijent bilo objektivne znakove koje mozemo vidjeti, opipati, mjeriti. Te znakove i simptome ukoliko oni sami po sebi nisu dovoljno dijagnostički pouzdani moramo cesto nadopuniti odredjenim dijagnostickim postupcima kojima povrdjujemo ili iskljucujemo odredjeno stanje odnosno komplikaciju. Kod sumnje na odredjenu komplikaciju INDICIRANI su odredjeni dijagnosticki i terapijski postupci a nije indicirana komplikacija. Nema indicirane i neindicirane komplikacije, imas samo one koje je lakse ili teze predvidjeti, odnsono one koji se lakse prepoznaju i dijagnostckim metodama potvrdjuju kao i one koje je teze na vrijeme utvrditi jer se razvijaju podmuklo, bez vidljivih znakova izvana, npr krvarenje u trbusnu supljinu. Za svaku komplikaciju postoji skup simptoma ili znakova ili kako bi ti Ancice rekla indikatora koji ce strucnu osobu uputiti da posumnja na komplikaciju. U prednosti je onaj koji zna koja se komplikacija u odredjenom stanju moze ocekivati, onaj koji ima vise znanja i iskustva da to na vrijeme uoci.
> 
> I jos jednom se ispricavam ako si se osjetila povrijedjena mojim navodnim "tonom" jer tona nije bilo, samo moje cudjenje nad tim otkud ti taj pojam i molba da mi ga razjasnis. Ni manje ni vise od toga.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ali se može kupiti na svakom kiosku i nikome nije palo na pamet da uredništvo proziva zbog članka.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ovo gore se odnosilo na Extru

----------


## fancy usisivac

Krivo mi je otislo kvotanje, citat Ancice su smao prve dvije recenice o "indiciranim komplikacijama" a ostatak je moj odgovor na njeno objasnjenje.

----------


## Mamasita

Pa valjda je broj ljudi koji cita casopis Extra i gleda RTL televiziju veci od broja ljudi koji cita Rodin portal.
Prema tome bi onome kome takva prica smeta, trebalo vise smetati sto je objavljena u medijima koje prate siroke mase, ne?

----------

> Citajuci i komentare na jos neke tekstove s portala, meni se cini da se radi o pokusaju sustavnog diskreditiranja Udruge od strane nekoliko osoba, iz razloga valjda samo njima poznatog.


to je zato što bi bilo logično i zdravorazumski da jedna udruga na svoj portal stavlja samo članke sa čijom se tematikom slaže, životne priče ljudi čije izbore i razmišljanja podržava... bi li stavile na portal priču roditelja koji se kune da je "batina iz raja izašla" ili manekenke koja daje adaptirano da joj nitko ne rasteže sise?

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Citajuci i komentare na jos neke tekstove s portala, meni se cini da se radi o pokusaju sustavnog diskreditiranja Udruge od strane nekoliko osoba, iz razloga valjda samo njima poznatog. :/


Ovo je (nazalost) definitivno tako (ili samo tako izgleda?) i upravo zato im treba uzeti "alat" iz ruku.

No, nisam znala da je priča objavljena i u novinama! Jer takvu stampu ne citam. 

Ali evo sudeci po komentaru Gosta maloprije: _Je, da, časopis Extra je fakat relevantno štivo...._, Udruga moze biti ponosna sto njene textove ljudi dozivljavaju kao relevantno stivo!  :D

Ma ne.. samo cu reci stvari s kojima se ni sama u potpunosti ne slazem, stoga odoh opustati se. Ionako je preko neta taaako tesko iskomunicirati stvari na pravi nacin. 

Sretno najupornijima!  8)

----------


## mamma Juanita

_Zbog splitanja topica, post od FU se nasao na krivom mjestu.  Ubacujem ga ovamo (jer vremenski tu spada) i zahvaljujem na razumjevanju.  anchie76_




> I jedno i drugo zove se drip.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ovo cesto dovodi do zabune. Izraz drip po svom tocnom znacenju se nikako ne odnosi na vrstu lijeka nego na nacin intravenske primjene lijeka.  Drip nije sinonim za lijek za izazivanje trudova ali se nazalost "udomacio" kao neprecizna i netocna zamijena za isti. 
> Drip bi bila intravenska terapija koja ide kontinuirano neovisno o vrsti lijeka koji se tako primjenjuje. Znaci primjena putem intravenske infuzije, za razliku od intravenske bolusne terapije gdje se lijek u zilu daje u odredjenoj  doza u kratkom vremenu pa infuzija lijeka nije potrebna (intravenska injekcija).



_Slijedi post od MamaJuanite_
==================================================  ===========



Anita, to da je Extra relevantno štivo je bilo sarkastična primjedba.

----------


## mamma Juanita

...jednog od gostiju

----------


## Mamasita

> Citajuci i komentare na jos neke tekstove s portala, meni se cini da se radi o pokusaju sustavnog diskreditiranja Udruge od strane nekoliko osoba, iz razloga valjda samo njima poznatog.
> 			
> 		
> 
> to je zato što bi bilo logično i zdravorazumski da jedna udruga na svoj portal stavlja samo članke sa čijom se tematikom slaže, životne priče ljudi čije izbore i razmišljanja podržava... bi li stavile na portal priču roditelja koji se kune da je "batina iz raja izašla" ili manekenke koja daje adaptirano da joj nitko ne rasteže sise?


Ne bih bas rekla da je to razlog.
A sto se tice prica o "batini izasloj iz raja" i manekenki koja ne zeli rastegnute sise, pa sta bi to bilo novo i interesantno u takvim pricama?

----------


## fancy usisivac

moram primjetiti da je prilikom zakljucavanja treceg nastavka i otvaranja ovog nastavka doslo do toga da su pojedini postovi napisani vremenski kasnije ostali u trecem nastavku a oni pisani ranije prebaceni u novi nastavk. Nije bas prikladno jer se ipak odgovara na prethodne postove pa se ovako ne da bas korektno ispratiti logican slijed postova. Molim moderatoricu ako to moze korigirati. Moj post napisan u 9:58 je u cetvrtom nastavku a onaj napisan vremenski kasnije iza 10:00 je ostavljen u trecem nastavku.

----------

> Ali evo sudeci po komentaru Gosta maloprije: Je, da, časopis Extra je fakat relevantno štivo...., Udruga moze biti ponosna sto njene textove ljudi dozivljavaju kao relevantno stivo!


ima dosta gostiju, ali ovaj je kvot moj - da, anita je dobro shvatila - udruga moze biti ponosna što njene tekstove ljudi (jos uvijek) dozivljavaju kao relevantno stivo. 
Ako ćete se početi ravnati po Ekstri i ljudima koji čitajući takvo štivo dobivaju informacije o trudnoći, porodu i roditeljstvu - možete odmah ključ u bravu stavit

----------


## Ancica

fancy, ok za ton.

----------

gost (autor zadnjeg posta), bitno je da tekst obiluje zanimljivosti i novotarijama, nije bitno da je relevantno štivo. 



> A sto se tice prica o "batini izasloj iz raja" i manekenki koja ne zeli rastegnute sise, pa sta bi to bilo novo i interesantno u takvim pricama?

----------


## TinnaZ

> Da je samo do mogucnosti izbora i slobode, mogla bih sutra otici u banku i opljackati ju jer ne dam svoju slobodu i mogucnost izbora. Ne bih, zar ne? pa ako ti je razumljivo zasto ne bismo mogli pucat po cesti, zasto ti nije razumljivo da nije dopusteno radjati doma bez asistencije strucne pomoci.


 Sw mama ovo je jako ružno napisano.
U svjetlu toga, znaš li da li je supruga od onog poznatog tenisača osuđena zbog neodgovornog ponašanja i ugoržavanja djeteta svojom odlukom o prijevremenom carskom rezu. Definitivno spada u isti koš neodgovornosti, ako ćemo tako gledati. Da li je uopće dobila policiju i socijalnu službu na vrata ?

Žena koja je neki dan rodila na trajektu neodgovorno pokušavajući doći u bolnicu - da li je snosila posljedice svoga neodgovornog ponašanja, uključujući i primalje i liječnike koji su bili nadležni da dođu do nje u takvoj situaciji. Ili nisu bili nadležni? Neodgovorno je roditi doma, ali nije neodgovorno roditi na brodu. U čemu je razlika? Zato što joj je vodilja bila sigurnost djeteta pa je pokušala po svaku cijenu doći u bolnicu. Nije li i majci koja rađa kod kuće vodilja sigurnost djeta. Žena koja je rodila na bordu loše je odvagnula - žena koja donese odluku rađati doma, možda je loše odvagnula također. A možda i nisu.

Cijelo vrijeme mi je ton kojim piše sw mama tako iritantan, da moram reagirati i na ovo. Ako te kopka da li su stvarne žene koje su dobile drip pod "obična infuzija", mogla si lijepo postaviti pitanje. Ali i na ovo tvoje pitanje kakvo jeste, dobiti ćeš odgovor. Jesu, ja sam ga dobila pod tim opisom na prvom porodu. I to nakon što sam u bolnicu došla puna povjerenja, bez imalo znanja o porodu, ali sa jasnim stavom da želim porod bez medikamenata i bez bilo kakvih intervencija, ukoliko one nisu nužne u smislu ugroženosti djeteta ili mene. Ali čak i sa svojim tadašnjim nikakvim znanjem sam smatrala da imam pravo na potpune informacije, pitala sam da li ću dobiti informacije ako potpišem onu bianco izjavu, i očekivala sam dugačije informacije od "to je obična infuzija". U svakom slučaju sam očekivala da će moja riječ biti zadnja u pogledu intervencija na mojem tijelu. Međutim, bila mi je barbarski oduzeta mogućnost da kažem bilo kakvu riječ. I dalje smatram da rodilja ne mora imati nikakvo teoretsko znanje o porodu, smatram da ovo što sad znam ne trebam znati, i da bi osoblje (primalje ili liječnici), trebali biti ti koji će razgovarati sa rodiljom, ako već nema mogućnosti prije poroda, onda barem na početku poroda 5 minuta (vjerovali ili ne dovoljno je i to). Da mi je netko dao mogućnost ja bih i tada rekla - NE dripu, NE epizitomiji, osim ako nije nužno u smislu ugroženosti bebe ili mene.
Smatram da je moja najveća greška tada bilo ne toliko neznanje, nego naivno povjerenje. Da nisam imala povjernje, bolje bih se unaprijed informirala, i pripremila bih se da vrištim čim vidim neku iglu ili škare koje mi se približavaju, ako prethodno nisam dala pristanak. Dobra odluka mi je tada bila da sam se izborila da muž bude sa mnom, ali ga nisam pripremila da me treba braniti.
U drugom porodu došla sam sa nešto više znanja (i dalje smatram nepotrebnog za normalne uvjete i rodiljama naklonjene bolničke sisteme ili bilo koju drugu okolinu za rađanje). Evo kako je to izgledalo, da li je to po tebi sw mama normalno i prihvatljivo za većinu normalnih rodilja i normalne demokratkske zemlje koje imaju za cilj najbolje uvjete rađanja za svoje rodilje:
http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=145&Show=1959

Prije nego prozivate moglo bi se ono ili ovo, molim sve da pročitaju što je sve Roda do sada poduzela (ili napisala pisma kako kažete) i da pročitate barem 50% objavljenih priča sa poroda u zadnjih 2 godine (na forumu su pod Porod).
Tada možeš reći "treba tražiti". Misliš li da je svaka žena spremna "tražiti" za sebe "specijalni pristup" kao ti ili ja (drugi porod). Uzmi u obzir da se sve ne služe niti Internetom, a pogotovo nisu novinarke niti se na dan razgovaraju sa 20 raznih autoriteta, pa im je jedan više manje nebitna stvar. zar one zato nemaju pravo na human porod. Prijateljica mi priča da je rađala prvi puta pod dripom na nekom stolu na kojem su joj noge cijelo vrijeme visile ( da i kaže bolje da nije bilo muža, jer bi doživio traumu da je to vidio). Ja si mislim kakav ti je to stol. Evo neki dan sam ga vidjela, stvarno samo pola stola i nogari. Stavili su joj noge u nogare, kaže da ih više nije niti osjećala, pa ih je spustila dolje, i onda su joj visile, vrištala je od bolova, hladno joj je bilo, nikoga nije bilo niti da je pita kaj joj je. 
Drugo porod je krenuo prijevremeno, opet su joj dali drip, na kraju su bebi počeli padati otkucaji pa su je razrezali na sve moguće strane i izvukli bebu na vakum. Ne želi pričati o svojim porodima, želi ih zaboraviti  i ne želi više rađati. Smatra da je i dvoje djece iznijeti na svijet preteško breme za ženu.

Primalje: da li je netko ovjde rekao da se Roda zalaže da žene u Hrvatskoj rađaju samo kod kuće uz primalje. Ja to nisam vidjela. Koliko znam zalažemo se da žena ima izbor:
- rađati u bolnici asistirano ili
- rađati doma asistirano i uz odgovarajuću srkb, njegu i pažnju !!
pa svakom po volji. Čak da je kućnih poroda samo 10%, ne bi li se dogodila humanizacija i bolničkih poroda pod pritiskom drugog izbora.

Netko je rekao - kod neasistiranih poroda se oduzima djetetu mogućnost najbolje skrbi. Ne oduzima li se djeci na otocima mogućnost najbolje skrbi  pri porodu, time što primalja odbije doći na otok ženi u trudovima, nego se rodilja u sred poroda mora pokušavti dočepati kopna.
Ili bi tu ženu trebalo sankcionirati jer je odlučila živjeti na otoku. Pa da to je sasvim neodgovorno, dijete neće imati kasnije niti dobru školsku naobrazbu (kao ovi na kopnu), niti pedijatra, niti vanškolske aktivnosti itd.

----------


## BusyBee

> malo mi je demagoški, političarski, ali to može biti samo moj dojam...


Kao sto je mozda samo moj dojam da nista sto RODA napravi za neke nece biti dovoljno ok, profesionalno ili xy.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anuska

ja sve citam i citam i ne vjerujem...

TinnaZ slazem se sa svime sto si rekla,a ovaj gore post od doticne forumasice je samo jedan od mnogih gdje se kazneni zakon i kaznena odgovornost slobodno interpretiraju koliko sam procitala...

i ne samo da je potpuno netocno da je porod kod kuce zabranjen,vec se sada sve to skupa jos i svrstava pod tjelesne ozljede,cedomorstva i slicno,a onda se jos na kraju i nekim forumasicama salju poruke tipa,"da bi se mogao sa rogatima bosti..",eh pa bih ja sada stvarno voljela da se objasni veza izmedu kodificiranog kaznenog djela kao sto je oruzana pljacka i pucanje po cesti i poroda kod kuce kojeg zakon ne poznaje...
(nulla poena sine lege stricta,nullum crimen,nulla poena sine lege)

ja zapravo nemam misljenje o neasistiranom porodu kod kuce,kod mene je sve vecinom ko voli nek izvoli,ali se jezim krive interpretacije pravnih regula kao sto je to kod sw mame...

pa eto sw mama,ja svoje rogove u vezi s pravnom stranom ovakvih dogadaja imam,a gdje su tvoji?

----------


## Mamasita

> gost (autor zadnjeg posta), bitno je da tekst obiluje zanimljivosti i novotarijama, nije bitno da je relevantno štivo. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				A sto se tice prica o "batini izasloj iz raja" i manekenki koja ne zeli rastegnute sise, pa sta bi to bilo novo i interesantno u takvim pricama?


Molim te da ne navodis moju recenicu, koja je bila samo pokusaj odgovora na nebulozno pitanje, kao opravdanje svom sarkasticnom izvrtanju stvari vezanih uz ono sta ti mislis da je bitno ili nije bitno.

----------


## sw mama

TinnaZ, u mnogocemu imas pravo, ali ne u svemu.
I dalje tvrdim da je neasistirani porod neodgovoran. Previse je stvari koje mogu krenuti po zlu, a da bih lagodno to usporedjivala sa zenom na trajektu ili ovoj najnovijoj koja je rodila na zahodu. takve porode nazvala bih nesretnim slucajem, i kad bi nesto krenulo na lose, nikad ne bih krivila zenu. Medjutim, u neasistiranom porodu smatram da zena namjerno ugrozava tudji zivot (djetetov) i tu sam jako osjetljiva. Jer, ove gore to nisu ucinile namjerno.





> Citat: 
> Da je samo do mogucnosti izbora i slobode, mogla bih sutra otici u banku i opljackati ju jer ne dam svoju slobodu i mogucnost izbora. Ne bih, zar ne? pa ako ti je razumljivo zasto ne bismo mogli pucat po cesti, zasto ti nije razumljivo da nije dopusteno radjati doma bez asistencije strucne pomoci. 
> Sw mama ovo je jako ružno napisano.


a zasto je ovo ruzno napisano? Zato sto je istinito? Jos jednom- pema Kaznenom zakonu RH neasistirani namjerni porod moze se utrpati u kazneno djelo za koje je predvidjena kazna. da to nije tako, onda centar za socijalnu skrb i policija  ne bi imali sta traziti kod Petre Blagojevic, sto nam je dato za naslutiti u jednom od prethodnih postova. Je li ikad takav slucaj u RH procesuiran, ne znam. ali je kaznjiv.




> U svjetlu toga, znaš li da li je supruga od onog poznatog tenisača osuđena zbog neodgovornog ponašanja i ugoržavanja djeteta svojom odlukom o prijevremenom carskom rezu. Definitivno spada u isti koš neodgovornosti, ako ćemo tako gledati. Da li je uopće dobila policiju i socijalnu službu na vrata ?


ako mislis na tanju dragovic, da, poznato mi je da je trazila elektivan carski pet tjedana prije termina i poznato mi je da joj u RH nitko nije to htio uciniti, pa je platila i rodila vani. kad bismo sjele razgovarati o tome sto mislimo o njoj kao o majci koja je svjesno svoje dijete ugrozila i sto mu je sve mogla natovariti u zivotu jer ga je prerano iscupala iz maternice, najvjerojatnije bismo se slozile. Iako, postoji tu jos nesto.
Ono sto ti ne znas, ocito, je da *Tanja ima srcanu manu*, prolaps miteralne valvule i to prilicno jakog stupnja i da je srce radilo pod prilicnim opterecenjem cijelu trudnocu, a pred kraj to postaje opasno. Zbog raznih zdravstvenih problema. Jesu li lijecnici vani to uzeli u obzir kad su radili CR u trenutku kad je vec sigurno da su djetetu sazrela pluca i je li moguce da su joj zbog toga radili CR prijevremeno, ni ti ni ja ne znamo. Ali ta je medicinska dokumentacija vise nego dovoljna da ju nitko ne optuzi ni za sto. Jesi znala za to? Znaju li ovi koji ju osudjuju za to?
I jako je ruzno od tebe ovako pausalno nju prozivati za nesto jer ima ozbiljnih tegoba sa srcem i trpati ju u isti kos s nekom zenom koja je svjesno odlucila radjati doma bez asistencije. 




> Ako te kopka da li su stvarne žene koje su dobile drip pod "obična infuzija", mogla si lijepo postaviti pitanje.


postavila sam pitanje, dat mi je link na pricu. Osvrcem se na to da zena misli da je dobila drip za izazivanje trudova jer je u slengu, medju zenama, kad se kaze drip, jasno da je drip za izazivanje trudova. To je, inace, bilo prvo sto me nagnalo da kazem da su lijecnici u tom porodu napravili katastrofalnu gresku, pa me zanimalo kako je uopce moguce da joj se nakon dva carska daje drip. Pa mi je objasnjeno. Ako bas zelis drviti po tome, onda bi bilo fer da se u prici ispravi koji je drip i za sto dobila, jer ovako stvarno ispada da su nestrucnjaci do bola koji nisu imali drukciju nakanu osim te da ju neznanjem ubiju.

Procitala sam tvoju pricu, ali, razumjet ces, imam i drugog posla osim da citam price po rodinom forumu, imam ih i na maticnom forumu. Ono sto mi je upalo u oci kod tvoje price je sljedece:



> Primalja je napomenula doktoru da ja nisam dala Izjavu te da pričeka moj pristanak.


u tom grmu cuci zec. Umjesto da se tako sustavno napadaju ginekolozi, zasto se sustavno ne educiraju zene? na to si mi djelomicno odgovorila ovdje:




> Tada možeš reći "treba tražiti". Misliš li da je svaka žena spremna "tražiti" za sebe "specijalni pristup" kao ti ili ja (drugi porod). Uzmi u obzir da se sve ne služe niti Internetom, a pogotovo nisu novinarke niti se na dan razgovaraju sa 20 raznih autoriteta, pa im je jedan više manje nebitna stvar. zar one zato nemaju pravo na human porod.


Tvoje i moje misljenje oko ovoga bitno se razlikuje. Za svoja prava treba se boriti, ne znas li se boriti za njih, neces ih ni imati. U nasem sustavu koji je nehuman i takav kakav jest, mala je vjerojatnost da ces ista dobiti na tanjuru. Sve mi, bez ikakve diskusije, imamo pravo na human pristup (ne samo u porodima, vec i sire). Sve mi trebale bi imati pravo na izbor. Ali tog pristupa u ovoj zemlji nema, razlozi za to su mnogi. Nece ga ni biti ako se krene na lijecnike, bit ce ga kad se pritisnu politicari, to  je vrlo jednostavno. Bit ce ga kad se poimence nabroje svi koji smatraju da su pacijenti meso koje se nista ne pita. Napadati sve, znaci dobiti natrag i povratni nezeljeni odgovor- svi se i brane. Oni dobri, koji su ionako u manjini, brane one lose koji su u vecini. S time se nista ne dobiva. Odnosno, pojednostavljeno, ne moze se ocekivati da ce se pod hitno otvoriti fakultet za primanje ako se ne pokaze politicka prednost toga- glasovi na izborima, stednja HZZO-a. Ne moze se ocekivati i nerealno je da ce stariji lijecnici odjednom promijeniti svoj pristup porodima ako ih tako vode vec nesto desetljeca. ne moze se preko noci promijeniti izgled radjaona jer to kosta. Mi smo skupljali novac za rodiliste Sv. Duh, s nakanom da se i jedna soba pretvori u sobu s hoklicom za radjanje, a odaziv je na toj akciji privatnih osoba bio tako sramotno mali da se od novca gradjana prikupilo nekih bijednih 50 000 kn. A bilo je puno precih stvari od hoklice i uredjenja jedne prostorije. Ono sto se moze promijeniti, moze se promijeniti odnos prema zenama. To se isto nece dogoditi preko noci, ali ce se dogadjati sve cesce, kad ovakve kao ti ili ovakve kao ja postanu cesce u rodilistima i ambulantama. kad se izvrsi stvaran pritisak na one koji dehumaniziraju radjanje, recimo, kad se objavi oglas u novinama sa imenima i prezimenima onih koji su zene tretirali kao objekte (a da iza svakog imena postoji zena koja je voljna posvjedociti o tome na sudu). kad se pojavi sve vise zena koje odbiju potpisati bjanko mjenicu unaprijed. Ali ne kad se pocne govoriti o lijecnicima koji pojma nemaju jer su, npr. dali drip na trecem carskom (a da se pritom ne zna tocno sto drip znaci).Itd.
Odgovor na to sto mislim da bi trebalo u jednom je od prijasnjih postova.
I, zadnje:





> ajmo razjasniti neke stvari: 
> neasistirani porod NIJE ilegalan, nigdje, pa ni u Hrvatskoj. 
> pa neće žena u zatvor ako se dozna da je rodila neasistirano


MaJu, nemoj da se vracamo na pocetak. Neasistirani porod moze uci pod kazneno djelo obuhvaceno Kaznenim zakonom RH, prema tome jest nezakonit u RH. Zena moze ici u zatvor, a moze joj se i oduzeti dijete i dogoditi mala milijarda stvari. Ali se to obicno ne dogadja. I ne brkaj namjeran cin neasistiranog poroda doma s necim sto je nenamjerno jer se nije stiglo do bolnice- ovo drugo se ne bi procesuiralo. Ali, recimo, price poput Petrine, pod imenom i prezimenom, sasvim su dovoljne da ju se procesuira. Zahvaljujuci jedino tome da nam je pravna strana drzave takva kakva jest, to se nije dogodilo.

----------


## sw mama

> pa eto sw mama,ja svoje rogove u vezi s pravnom stranom ovakvih dogadaja imam,a gdje su tvoji?


u pravnicama raznim od kojih je jedna cak i postala na tu temu, a nick joj je MC.

----------


## Mukica

> moram primjetiti da je prilikom zakljucavanja treceg nastavka i otvaranja ovog nastavka doslo do toga da su pojedini postovi napisani vremenski kasnije ostali u trecem nastavku a oni pisani ranije prebaceni u novi nastavk. Nije bas prikladno jer se ipak odgovara na prethodne postove pa se ovako ne da bas korektno ispratiti logican slijed postova. Molim moderatoricu ako to moze korigirati. Moj post napisan u 9:58 je u cetvrtom nastavku a onaj napisan vremenski kasnije iza 10:00 je ostavljen u trecem nastavku.


uh  :/ 
oprosti
ne znam kak da ja to popravim
budem pitala administratoricu tj. anchie76 jel moze sredit


tesko je splitat ovu temu jer nemrem zbog toga cekat neko gluho doba noci kad ima malo aktivnih i onda to cinim kad je prilicno veliki "promet" i zbog toga se ovo dogodilo
nikako nije bilo namjerno
ako ikako mozemo popraviti - popravit cemo

----------


## TinnaZ

ajde prvo pročitaj moj post još jednom i moju priču sa poroda u cijelosti.
Možda ti upadne u oči da sam ja iz te "borbe" koju preporučaš svim ženama na porodu izvukla direktnu osvetu liječnice, od koje me je muž bio prisiljen braniti verbalno, a za dlaku smo izbjegli da me mora fizički braniti.
Koja žena sama na porodu se može tako zalagati za sebe. A niti prisustvo muža, nije palo dobrohotnošću bolničkih pravila ili jer je liječnicima bilo stalo do dobrobiti žena.
Da li si možda primijetila koju verbalnu torturu sam dobila po prijemu u rodilište. Obzirom da znaš dosta o mehanizmima u porodu, onda znaš a je to moglo direktno utjecati na moje napredovanje porod. I onda bi svi rekli samozadovoljno "jesmo vam rekli da treba drip". 

Tvoje mišljenje je da se treba sustavnije boriti za humanizaciju, a do tada  mijenjati pristup u našim rodilištima korak po korak, kroz veći angažman samih rodilja. Ok. Ja sam jedna od tih. Ali ne mogu uopće ocijeniti neodgovonim kada žena izabere između porod u našim rodilištima, porod u Austiji, Rijeci ili doma. Jer putovati u trudovima tražeći bolje gnijezdo za rađanje svojeg čeda, meni je isto kao ostati doma do zadnjeg trenutka, pa zvati hitnu ako baš hoćeš prisustvo nekoga kod izgona. Ili se zezneš pa rodiš doma.
Kod nas u većini rodilišta se porod toliko ometa, da je malo izgledno da bude normalan i prirodan, pa ne znam baš koliko je sigurniji kao takav od prirodnog poroda kod kuće, nakon nerizične trudnoće. Odnosno što bi pokazale statistike.

Zaboravi svoja pozitivna iskustva, i probaj se malo uživjeti u kožu neke od žena iz ovih priča (koje ne stižeš čitati) - pa će ti možda biti jasnije, zašto ostati do zadnjeg trena doma, a između toga i poroda kod kuće mi je mala granica.
Ja bih sigurno treći puta ostala do zadnjega doma, pokušala bih na izgon doći u bolnicu. Zbog velike bebe u prethodnom porodu, voljela bih pred kraj imati nekoga kod sebe od stručnih osoba. Ali na početku nikako.
I općenito nisam niti prije razmišljala da bih se usudila ostati do zadnjega doma, ali da u prvom porodu nisam trebala otrčati u bolnicu odmah - bolje bih prošla.

Jer mislim da ne bih imala živaca još jednom pristojno odbijati sve silne intervencije od početka, i da bih sve lijepo poslala u v.m.

Što se tiče prodavanja dripa pod "to vam je samo infuzija", nisi dobro pročitala, pa niti shvatila, ne radi se o Poslid.
meni su rekli kad sam pitala što je to, da je to samo infuzija. Kad je ta infuzija istekla, kopkalo me je kako samo infuzija, pa u njoj mora biti nešt, nije samo voda. A što li je to unutra kad se ja osjećam dobro, beba je dobro, da mi nisu nešto unutra stavili od lijekova što ne želim. Sestra se pojavila nakon dosta vremena, kad je infuzija već bila pri kraju, pa sam je pitala da li ipak mogu znati što je unutra točno. I dobila odgovor DRIP  :shock:  Došlo mi je da se rasplačem, da izvadim to iz sebe na neki  način, ali nisam mogla, prekasno je bilo. Preostalo mi je samo da stisnem zube i proživim pakleni porod.

Imala si 2 carska (ako sam dobro skužila), u tvojem slučaju ti ginekolozi su vjerojatno odradili svoj posao, ispunili svoju svrhi i spasili život tvojeg djeteta i tebe. Zato niti nemoj pokušavati skužiti da se žene čiji životi ili životi djece su ugroženi, osjećaju potpuno suprotno od tebe - jer to osoblje nije radilo svoj posao, nego ono što ne trebaju - intervenirali su bespotrebno i da ih nitko nije tražio, a neki si čak uzeli za pravo da lažima i drugim "sve u ime cilja sredstvima" natjeraju i obrade prvorotku da se porodi u roku 6-7 sati tako da do kraja smjene bude sve gotovo.

isto kao što sam ja zahvalna dokotoru i primalji koji su mi pomogli da imam bolji drugi porod, tako si i ti ovima koji su tebi pomogli. Ali shvati u manjini su, a ti nisi očito među onima koja može skužiti što nekoga može natjerati da se porodi bilo gdje i uz nečiju/ničiju pomoć samo da nije u hrv. rodlištima (u koje bih ja i treći puta išla, ali još malo kasnije).

Što se tiče dotične supruge, komentirala sam post od Funcy, pa u svjetlu toga postavila pitanje.

I dalje misliš da je neodgovorno živjeti na otoku i roditi na otoku u nedostatku adekvatne skrbi i pomoći ? zašto nije neodgovorno roditi na otoku neasistirano, i za to ne treba odgovarati, a netko iz Zagreba treba odgovarati. Sama odluka takvog život povlači za sobom i rizik što ako dođe do trudnoće, i dogovornost zar ne?

----------


## anuska

sw mama

procitala sam ja to sve,bez brige, a cak sam i dodatno proucila kazneni zakon,medutim problem je u tome da se tjelesna ozljeda pa cak i ona iz nehaja moze prouzrociti samo vec rodenom covjeku.(ne stoji u golom zakonu,vec u komentaru)

sa ubojstvom stvari stoje malo drukcije,dakle pocetak zivota se tu uzima pocetkom trudova ili otvaranja,tako da je moguce tokom poroda usmrtiti dijete,misli se na odredeni predmet,ali ali ali,zenino tijelo koje zapravo rada nije nesto sto se smatra orudem,oruzjem ili necim sto samo po sebi ubija ili uzrokuje tjelesnu ozljedu..

sto se tice izlaganja tjelesnoj ozljedi ili ostecenju zdravlja,koje jeu hrvatskom zakonu,za razliku od primjerice njemackog zakona podvedeno pod tjelesnu ozljedu,to je takozvani "pravi" delikt iz necinjenja,postoji i "nepravi",medutim onda bi bilo potrebno porod proglasiti situacijom koja je sama po sebi ostecenje zdravlja,povreda tjelesnog integriteta djeteta i sve ono sto se u komentarima kaznenog zakona navodi kao kvalifikacija tjelene ozljede,a to je nemoguce zato sto on sam po sebi nije bolest koji zena koja rada kod kuce odbija lijeciti i time ugrozava svoje dijete.

osim toga,da bi se nehaj mogao kvalificirati kao takav mora postojati povreda obveze koju majka nije uzela u obzir a morala je po nacelu subjektivne i objektivne predvidlljivosti i mogucnosti da se nesto izbjegne,tu se radi o odredenom zakonu koji u slucaju poroda kod kuce ne postoji,zasto,ne znam,ali je bitno u cijeloj prici da je sve skupa izuzetno tesko dokazivo,a kako zakon te slucajeve IZRICITO ne pokriva onda moram reci da je svaka analogija u kaznenom zakonu zabranjena,to sam vec gore spomenula,ako nema zakona,nema ni kazne,ako nema striktnog zakona,takoder nema kazne.

da ne bude zabune,nisu u pitanju izvrtanja i odvjetnicke igrice ne navijam ni za koga,ali kaj je je,a kaj nije nije.

ja se slazem kada kazes da zena svoju i djetetovu glavu drzi u torbi i osobno mi se to cini neodgovorno,medutim moralnu i kaznenu odgovornost u svakom slucaju drukcije dozivljavam.

sasvim je druga prica ako dijete ne dam cijepiti,ne odvedem ga u bolnicu ako je bolesno,ne nahranim ga,pa ono zato umre itd.

zapravo,ja bih prvo voljela da se kazneno goni onog doktora zbog kojega je neko dijete umrlo,a tek onda bih razmisljala o kaznenom progonu zene koja si ne zeli  priustiti da ju u rodilistu razvale,kao sto su na primjer moju mamu,a mene su usput budi receno skoro ubili,a da  moja mama mene 3 dana ni vidjela ni cula nije i sve je na kraju procitala u otpusnom pismu,koje isto tako nije niti potpisano.

----------

> I dalje misliš da je neodgovorno živjeti na otoku i roditi na otoku u nedostatku adekvatne skrbi i pomoći ? zašto nije neodgovorno roditi na otoku neasistirano, i za to ne treba odgovarati, a netko iz Zagreba treba odgovarati. Sama odluka takvog život povlači za sobom i rizik što ako dođe do trudnoće, i dogovornost zar ne?


Ne stavljaj mi rijeci u usta! Nigdje, ali nigdje nisam rekla ili napisala da je neodgovorno zivjeti na otoku! Ali da je neodgovorno *namjerno* radjati bez asistencije strucne osobe (na otoku, u Zagrebu, u selu prije Velike Gorice, na Marsu ili bilo gdje drugdje) jesam. 
Drugo, ne znam zasto poimence i naizrijek moram svakoj od vas s horor pricama s poroda govoriti da takve lijecnike treba poimence raskrinkavati. Ukljucivo i sve ove koji ne postuju tvoje ili bilo cije zelje i ne ponasaju se u skladu s pravilnikom o pravima pacijenata. 




> Zaboravi svoja pozitivna iskustva, i probaj se malo uživjeti u kožu neke od žena iz ovih priča (koje ne stižeš čitati) - pa će ti možda biti jasnije, zašto ostati do zadnjeg trena doma, a između toga i poroda kod kuće mi je mala granica.


Ovo je krajnje uvredljivo i ne zelim se spustati na tu razinu (pa sukladno tome necu ni replicirati na to da me prozivate bezobraznom itd.). Samo da ti kazem, procitala sam mnoge price u  kojima ljudi jednostavno ocekuju da im netko drugi rijesi problem (u pricama o porodu jednostavno se ocekuje da ce se dogoditi carobni stapic i promijeniti sustav). Uporno to govorim, izborite se same za svoja prava. Mogu pomoci, i rado cu pomoci, i pomagala sam svakoj koja je zeljela svoje price ispricati i svoja prava ostvariti. razne ce udruge pomoci. Recimo, babe ce pomoci, udruga za pacijentova prava pomoci ce, svi se pomoci u tome da se napravi pritisak. Svi mogu pomoci da se izvrsi pritisak ako je ideja prezentirana kako treba. U samoj se ideji ja s Rodama slazem, to je neosporno- pravo na izbor. Ali! 
U javnosti, udruga sve cesce dobiva negativne konotacije, koliko god da se vi zavaravale suprotnim. Pohvalne price na portalima o neasistiranom porodu ostavljaju dojam da ih udruga podrzava. Nema prica o carskom rezu. Trubi se stalno o prirodi, stjece se dojam da je to neka grupacija koja je nevazna. Lijecnicki vas krugovi smatraju, pa cak i lijecnici koji su mladi i otvoreni za dijaloge, grupom ludjakinja koje su se nasle pricati o necemo sto, u stvari, ne razumiju. jedan educirani i savjestan ginekolog naucen je da razmislja o tome koliko stvari moze krenuti po krivu i tako se i ponasa, zasto je to tako tesko razumjeti? Da se sutra dogodi da zena u rodilistu umre zahvaljujuci tome sto odbija lijecnicku asistenciju u trenutku kad je potrebna jer je napucana pricama na portalu, tko bi bio kriv? Tko bi bio kriv da zena odbije ctg jer na portalu pise o prekrasnom porodu u kojemu ctg nije trebao, a dijete udje u bradikardiju?  Zahtjevi o uredjenim rodilistima, fakultetima za primalje i td. nerealni su i nerazumni. Sire se price rekla- kazala (poput ove o tanji Dragovic na koju se nisi udostojala ni odgovoriti jer je jednostavnije osuditi zenu koja je rodila pet tjedana prerano carskim smjestajuci sve u konotaciju elektivnog carskog kojeg je manekenka htjela da se ne bi udebljala, a da se ne znaju sve cinjenice) i na temelju njih se sudi o necijem porodu, ponasanju, znanju (lijecnici). Itd. itd.  
Pa se pitam kamo to ide.  




> Ali shvati u manjini su, a ti nisi očito među onima koja može skužiti što nekoga može natjerati da se porodi bilo gdje i uz nečiju/ničiju pomoć samo da nije u hrv. rodlištima


mozda sam u manjini po iskustvu s poroda, ali sam u debeloj vecini koja ne  moze shvatiti sto to moze neku normalnu zenu natjerati da radja doma, a ne u rodilistu, makar i Hrvatskom. Nemoj se zavaravati i zivjeti u iluziji. Da se zene tako boje rodilista nakon prvog iskustva vecina bi stisla zube i radjala doma. Ili bi vec jako urlale, vecina, da hoce babicu, seosku, da ih dodje poroditi doma. 




> Što se tiče prodavanja dripa pod "to vam je samo infuzija", nisi dobro pročitala, pa niti shvatila, ne radi se o Poslid.


ovo je vrlo slicno prici o Tanji Dragovic na koju nisi okom trepnula, niti replicirala nijednom recenicom (poput, nisam to znala ilio mozda je prolaps miteralne valvule dovoljan razlog da se zena porodi pet tjedana ranije). Poslid je u prici napisala drip. Taj drip u trecem carskom me je natjerao da propistim od muke i pitam se koja joj je to neznalica dala. Drip, kod svih zena koje imalo znaju o porodima, sinonim je za infuziju sa sredstvom za pojacavanje trudova. A kad tamo, vidi vraga, davali su joj sredstvo za smirivanje trudova. takav detalj u njenoj prici navodi na krivi zakljucak- da su ti lijecnici neznalice. Nitko od vas na to nije reagirao, niti rekao, mozda bi to trebalo promijeniti u prici. Ionako su joj taj porod prilicno unistili, radili su greske, ne treba neistina (ili ono sto na n ju lici) pojacati dojam jer rusi vjerodostojnost i znanje o tome sto se stvarno tamo dogadjalo. ali to nijedna od vas ne smatra potrebnim za reakciju, premda je receno sto je bilo, to je ono sto me ljuti. Samo se drvi po necemu sto je takvo kakvo je i treba se sluziti svimsredstvima da se dokaze da su hrv rodilista stale u kojima caruju nestrucnjaci i mucilista u kojima se zenu maltretira dok ne uspije roditi. Situacije u nasim bolnicama (pa tako i rodilistima) dovoljno su lose same po sebi, ne trebaju takve price. 
Shvatila sam da se radilo o tebi. Nisam shvatila kome si naknadno prijavila da si dobila lijecnicku intervenciju i lijek koji si izrijekom zatrazila da se ne daje.

Anuska, moze biti da si u pravu. U medjuvremenu mi je sinulo gdje se to da provjeriti- u uredu djecje pravobraniteljice. Cim dobijem odgovor, ako te zanima, stavit cu ti ga ovdje.

----------


## anuska

moze,bilo bi zapravo dobro,mene bi zapravo jos vise zanimalo zasto ne postoji  konkretan zakon o porodu  i recimo pracenju trudnoce.

recimo ovdje je obavezno napraviti preglede,dok u hrvatskoj nije,sto bi onda isto nekako odgovaralo izlaganju,e sad ne znam reci cemu jer nema definicije,ali je isto rizicno ponasanje...

ali iskreno,koplja se i u razvijenim demokracijama jos uvijek lome kad je rijec o porodu doma,mislim majku se kazneno ne goni,ali na kraju uvijek bude upitno,ako je bilo rijec o neasistiranom i dode do smrti novorodenceta,da  li je umrlo  pri porodu ili ne,a za to sve skupa moraju obaviti autopsiju,a to navodno ne smiju ako ne postoji sumnja na pocinjeno tesko  kazneno djelo,pa se sve opet vrti u krug,vjerojatno bi to i u hrvatskoj bio slucaj.

----------


## VedranaV

> TinnaZ, u mnogocemu imas pravo, ali ne u svemu.
> I dalje tvrdim da je neasistirani porod neodgovoran. Previse je stvari koje mogu krenuti po zlu, a da bih lagodno to usporedjivala sa zenom na trajektu ili ovoj najnovijoj koja je rodila na zahodu. takve porode nazvala bih nesretnim slucajem, i kad bi nesto krenulo na lose, nikad ne bih krivila zenu. Medjutim, u neasistiranom porodu smatram da zena namjerno ugrozava tudji zivot (djetetov) i tu sam jako osjetljiva. Jer, ove gore to nisu ucinile namjerno.


A kroz interventni pristup normalnom porodu u bolnici (za definiciju normalnog vidi Care in Normal Birth, WHO), kroz primjenjivanje postupaka koji su u suprotnosti s evidence-based medicinom (npr. kontinuirani CTG u normalnim porodima čiji je jedini dokazani utjecaj povećavanje stope carskog reza, a za koji znamo da je rizičniji od vaginalnog poroda i za zdravlje žene i za zdravlje djeteta, kad su oboje zdravi), ugrožava se zdravlje. Svakodnevno. Što je vrlo odgovorno. Ali nema veze jer to ionako žene ne mogu izbjeći bez da ih netko ne nazove neodgovornima i neukima, čak i kad imaju to pravo prema Zakonu o pravima pacijenta. Interventni pristup je rutina, neka se žene pomire s tim, ionako je neki liječnik koji je u životu vidio puno fizioloških poroda, bez intervencija, a u toku je i s istraživanjima relevantnim za fiziološke porode, odlučio da sve to treba, ako se već nije vodio bolničkom rutinom. Osim toga, ako se nešto dogodi, eto ti druge intervencije, pa u bolnici si. Pa treće. Pa četvrte. Kažu da se to zove kaskada intervencija. Bitno da se spašavaju životi.

A žene koje znaju koliko se znanstveno upitnih postupaka, kao i onih dokazano štetnih provodi u rodilištima i koje ne žele borbu s nekim tko se zatekao u smjeni jer znaju koliko ta borba može biti teška i koliko im negativno može utjecati na njihov porod, neka se snađu kako znaju. Samo neka ne budu neodgovorne (makar drugi smiju biti).

(ton ovog posta je gorak)

----------


## zrinka

kaze gost



> Lijecnicki vas krugovi smatraju, pa cak i lijecnici koji su mladi i otvoreni za dijaloge, grupom ludjakinja koje su se nasle pricati o necemo sto, u stvari, ne razumiju. jedan educirani i savjestan ginekolog naucen je da razmislja o tome koliko stvari moze krenuti po krivu i tako se i ponasa, zasto je to tako tesko razumjeti? Da se sutra dogodi da zena u rodilistu umre zahvaljujuci tome sto odbija lijecnicku asistenciju u trenutku kad je potrebna jer je napucana pricama na portalu, tko bi bio kriv? Tko bi bio kriv da zena odbije ctg jer na portalu pise o prekrasnom porodu u kojemu ctg nije trebao, a dijete udje u bradikardiju?


zasto jedan educirani i savjestan ginekolog ne sastavi napokon smjernice za normalni porod u skladu sa WHO?

jel takvom educiranom i savjesnom ginekologu palo na pamet da  mnogi rutinski postupci u HR rodilistima nisu u skladu sa prekopruama WHO, da su neki cak i stetni a neki koji su korisni se ne primjenjuju?

i VedranaV, odlican post  :Smile: 
[/quote]

----------

ja citam i citam i citam i ne vjerujem svojim ocima(da ne kazem usima)


mislila sam da je ovaj topic otvoren da se moze komentirati prica s poroda objavljena na portalu ,a ne da se vodi "rat" o stanju u hrvatskoj, odgovornosti i neodgovornosti i da padaju i teske rijeci...

ajmo malo ostaviti *na stranu* sve dosad napisano i promotriti pricu s druge strane...
Petra je izabrala kakav porod zeli za sebe i svoje dijete.. *neuznemiren!* i po meni je to poanta cijele price. na stranu asistiranje i neasistiranje, znanje i neznanje...
nijedan porod u *bolnici* ne mozete nazvati neuznemirenim! ma kako on lijepo isao i ma kako nemedikaliziran bio. to govorim iz svog iskustva a svi znamo da ga imam.. rodila sam pet puta.(za goste koji me neznaju)
zar nije petrina prica zapravo lijepa?zanemarimo sitnice... zar ta prica u vama ustvari ne budi ono nesto prekrasno, majka i otac docekuju svoje dijete sretni, smireni i blazeni? zar nije to ono sto svaka zena zapravo zeli? ja znam da bi ja to vrlo rado, zato sam na zadnjem porodu jedva stigla do bolnice(danas se pitam zasto sam zapravo i isla u bolnicu?)
ne svidja vam se kako je petra dozvolila svom tijelu da bude ono sto jest, tijelo koje radja novi zivot, da se otvara polako i istisne dijete onda kad je potpuno spremno na to?, dobro, mozda je moglo to bit i malo brze nego sto se sve odvijalo, i ona sama to kaze, al kaze kako se bojala boli...
da je bila u bolnici vjerojatno bi dobila drip, nitko je nebi pustio da sve odradi sama i prirodno, da radja u polozaju kojem zeli i da se za vrijeme trudova ponasa onako kako zeli, kako joj tijelo govori da se postavi(pricam o polozajima u trudovima)

jel mozete tako promotrit pricu?

----------


## fancy usisavac

Zrinka



> zasto jedan educirani i savjestan ginekolog ne sastavi napokon smjernice za normalni porod u skladu sa WHO? 
> 
> jel takvom educiranom i savjesnom ginekologu palo na pamet da mnogi rutinski postupci u HR rodilistima nisu u skladu sa prekopruama WHO, da su neki cak i stetni a neki koji su korisni se ne primjenjuju?


Cemu ismisljati toplu vodu. Imaju smjernice WHO. MI  kad pisem smjernice za svoju struku  ne pisemo svoje vlasite nego prilagodjavamo one medjunarodno prihvacene ali uz komentar prema specificnosti HR uvjeta  (recimo lijekova koji su u HR dostupni i slicno). 

Educirani i savjesan ginekolog se drzi WHO smjernica. I odgovoran je za svoje pacijente ali recimo ne mozemo na njega drvljem i kamenjem zato sto se njegov staromodno skolovan kolega par godina pred mirovine toga ne drzi (a navela sam vam dobnu distribuciji ciji utjecaj na pozeljen promjene u HR rodilistima nije zanemariv). Ali taj isti educiran i savjestan ginekolog koji prati saznanja i struke i oslanja se na evidence-base medicne je recimo u noci mog poroda imao 2 babice na 6 rodilja. Od toga sve su zene bile prvorotkinje, nas 5 je doslo s prijevremenim prsnucem vodenjaka, bez trudova i nitko po cistoj statistici ocekivao da cemo svih pet roditi u svega sat ili dva razmaka. Samo jedna od nas 6 nije rodila nego je sutradan zavrsila na carskom rezu. Unatoc cinjenici da u pola noci napament znas WHO smjernice ocekivati od dvije zene da istovremeno provode povremeni nadzor kucajeva bebe na nas 6, kontroliraju tiskanje da se sacuva medjica, drze bubreznjak dok je jedna od nas povracala i imala proljev jer je jadna na zalost dan ranije zaradila crijevnu virozu i u takvom stanju je radjala, pregledaju posteljice, urede bebe, asistiraju kod sivanja medjice (jer je u tim uvjetima bilo nerealno ocekivati da mogu biti uz 6 zena istovremeno kako bi ih upucivale u kontrolirano tiskanje) ispune dokumentaciju i jos sitnih poslica, onako usput. Kada govorite o WHO smjernicama onda znajte da se one ne mogu bez modifikacije jednako primjeniti u Svedskoj gdje rodilja ima samo svoju babicu i u HR gdje smo nas 6 imale u tom trenu dvije babice na raspolaganju. Ja sam se setala i izlazila vani jer su neki ocevi koji nisu htjeli biti u radjaonici zvonili na vrata i u tom trenu im ove babice nisu mogle nit otvoriti vrata da im daju info nego su meni rekle da otvorim i vidim tko zvoni saleci se da vidim da nije jos koja prvorotkinja dosla roditi te noci. Eto to su vam HR uvjeti n ajednu stranu i WHO smjernice na drugu stranu. Mos ti njih pjevati u ponoc, voliti, obozavati ali ih moras moci primjeniti u uvjetima HR rodilista.

----------


## zrinka

pa onda, nek pritiscu onoga tko odredjuje koliko ce zaposlenika biti
neka se izbore da ih ima vise

mi se borimo za svoja prava, vi za svoja
na dobrobit svih....

problem je sto isti takav lijecnik, i kad ima jednu zenu koja radja, nece preskociti sve uobicajne procedure.....jer drugacije nije navikao...

ne mozete nama spocitavati sto zelimo porod kakav imaju zene u razvijenom svijetu

----------


## TinnaZ

sw mama, ti ne kužiš jel'da ?
Ne znam kako bih ti ja mogla nacrtati da nisu sve žene spremne riskirati da nakon što te "doktore" raskrinkaju, na sljedećem porodu dobiju šivanje bez anestezije, da ih rasturaju na vaginalnim pregledima ... hoćeš dalje da ti nabrajam. Liječnici nisu netko koga treba raskirnkavati, nego dovesti do toga da sjednu i razgovaraju. Većina od ovih mlađih je i razumna i otvorena. Međutim, malo ih je i nemaju nikakvu moć odlučivanja.
Ako bi tebi odgovaralo raskirnkavanje putem novina, očito ostalima ne bi, jer  smatraju da postoje i drugi načini.
A kad smo već kod toga, ponudila sam lokalnim novinama da ispirčam priču (ali ne tu, nego prije poroda kada sam došla u rodilište pa je sestra rekla "da si nismo sredili protekciju, pa ne može zato MM biti prisutan). Međutim glavni urednik je očito popio previše i pojeo previše sa osobljem iz te bolnice, pa mu se baš i nije dalo objavljivati nešto što nije samo med i mlijeko o našem rodlištu. Ili sam ga trebala onda tužiti ?
O tužbi razmišljaj prvo kao onečemu što košta, i što otvara privatni život i intimu jedne žene i njezine obitelji do bola javnosti (da, i odjetnici i suci i novinari su meni javnost). Tko je spreman na to, daj molim te.
Postoje drugačiji načini za doći do cilja, puno suptilniji, doduše možda sporiji.
Zašto nisam navela ime liječnika sa prvog poroda, kao što sam navela ime liječnice sa drugog. Zato što mi se niti jedan niti drugi nisu predstavili, a prvi puta nisam dobila niti otpusno pismo. Nemoj me sada molim te pitati zašto ga nisam išla tražiti. I prestani polaziti od sebe, pokušaj stvari sagledati malo šire.

Što se tiče supruge od tenisača, udostojila sam ti se odgovoriti samo očito nisi pročitala, a prije nego što pišeš novi post pročitaj što je Fancy to napisala u svom prvom postu u kojem je rekla svoj komentar.  Vidiš njezino mišljenje se baš ne poklapa s onim što ti misliš (i otkuda znaš da je mislila baš na tu konkretnu osobu). A ja zadržavam pravo komentirati što hoću, isto kao što si ti komentirala kome je to dan drip i predstavljen kao obična infuzija. Nemoj taj opis stavljati u priču o Poslid, jer nema veze s njom, ona je znala da joj daju drip i nitko je nije uvjeravao da je to obična infuzija.
I kako ti uopće možeš znati da su njoj dali ovo ili ono, i da je u zabludi? Daj molim te, pročitaj priču Kako se rodio Roko. Ajde daj nađi nam tu obajšnjenje kako to nije bio drip, nego zlatna prašina valjda za mazanje očiju.

I daj molim te prestani s ovim:



> Nisam shvatila kome si naknadno prijavila da si dobila lijecnicku intervenciju i lijek koji si izrijekom zatrazila da se ne daje.


 kojim izrijekom ? kaj sam trebala izrijekom reći nemojte mi dati prvo, drugo, treće, četvrto .... zašto bih ja uopće trebala znati što su skrivene namjere osoblja, ako mi oni to ne kažu. Pa ženo draga, očekivala sam da mi prvo kažu što imaju namjeru, pa da onda iznesem svoj stav glede toga. Nisam vidovita (ali sam postala u drugom porodu), pa nisam čarobnom kamerom skužila da je ta infuzija nije samo obična infuzija, nego u sebi ima čestice neobičnog dripa. I Apaurina. I još svačega, kako je rekla sestra (kad je već sve iscurilo).

Normalna žena, rodilja ne treba čitati ničije misli, dužnost je osoblja da joj najavi svoje namjere. I ne želim s tobom o tome raspravljati dalje.

Daj pročitaj opet moj post, što sam ja to izrijekom tražila ? Da mi najave i obajsne svoje korake (što su mi obećali kad su me nagovarali da potpišem bianco papir), ili sam izrijekom tražila da neću to i to (a nisam imala pojama koja se sve kemija daje u porodu pod naormalno i rutinski). Jedino što sam izrijekom tražila na prvom porodu je bilo da mi najave svoje korake prije izvršenja, ako im potpišem prazan papir. To je bio dogovor.

A ova kako sam mogla potpisati prazan papir ti je priznajem dobro pitanje. Nisam trebala imati nikakvo znanje o porodu, ali sam barem tu mogla reagirati kad su me ucjenjivali,  jednostavno se okrenuti i otići doma roditi (neasistirano).

----------


## seni

mene bi sada zaista zanimala i pravna strana neasistiranog poroda kod kuce, vezano na planirani - namjerni porod kod kuce.
(i to od nekoga tko ima "pravne rogove" i u stanju je biti "sachlich" u ovoj kakofoniji raznoraznih tonova i brkanja krusaka i jabuka))

da li je on legalan ili ne, ili se nalazi u tkz. "sivoj" zoni, zasto su erdelji imali onakav grubi tretman - antibiotici, odvajanje od bebe i ostalo. da li je to bila neka vrsta "kazne" za njih ili dio pravnih konzekvenci? 

ps.
znam da nije lose misljeno, ali ja se ovijek nelagodno osjecam kada se navode neka "poznata" imena. pretpostavljam da nitko od nas nije njihov kucni prijatelj da bi znao sto se zaista zbiva ili se je zbivalo. a ako i je, nekorektno je bez njihova znanja navoditi bilo kakve podatke.
a ako su podatci bazirani na tisku u hrvata, zutom i inom......?

----------


## Luna Rocco

> U javnosti, udruga sve cesce dobiva negativne konotacije, koliko god da se vi zavaravale suprotnim. Pohvalne price na portalima o neasistiranom porodu ostavljaju dojam da ih udruga podrzava. Nema prica o carskom rezu. Trubi se stalno o prirodi, stjece se dojam da je to neka grupacija koja je nevazna. Lijecnicki vas krugovi smatraju, pa cak i lijecnici koji su mladi i otvoreni za dijaloge, grupom ludjakinja koje su se nasle pricati o necemo sto, u stvari, ne razumiju.


Hmmmm...Guess what? Na ovakve komentare nailazim samo na forumima čije korisnice očigledno žele opravdati (samo ne znam kome, valjda istomišljenicama koje će na to onda staviti "potpisujem") svoje pojedine roditeljske izbore ("Nestalo mlijeko! Nestalo! Rekla mi je susjeda Barica da je tako i njoj i njezinoj strini, a to što one luđakinje i sektašice Rode tvrde da 99% žena može dojiti je glupost!" / " Moj mali drma hrenovke i smoki kao velik, i ja sam tak i kaj mi fali. Te kokoši iz Rode nemaju pametnijeg posla nego pričati gluposti. I zrak je ionako zagađen!" - ovo nisu pravi citati, ali bogme su vjerodostojni), dok znam za doktore, primalje, ostale medicinske djelatnike i neke poznate ličnosti koje itekako cijene rad Udruge i spremni su s njom i surađivati. Možda će ti ovo biti šok, ali nisi jedina osoba u Hrvatskoj koja je u doticaju s "autoritetima".

----------


## Luna Rocco

Što se tiče TD (ne znam ništa o tom slučaju jer ne pratim tračeve o manekenkama, ali mi je nešto nelogično u tvom postu): ako doista ima srčanu manu i život nje ili djeteta je bio ugrožen, zašto joj niti jedan doktor u Hr nije htio napraviti CR? :? Ne bi li to onda bilo izuzetno _neodgovorno_ od njih, ugrožavanje života na taj način?

----------

> Na ovakve komentare nailazim samo na forumima čije korisnice očigledno žele opravdati (samo ne znam kome, valjda istomišljenicama koje će na to onda staviti "potpisujem") svoje pojedine roditeljske izbore ("Nestalo mlijeko! Nestalo! Rekla mi je susjeda Barica da je tako i njoj i njezinoj strini, a to što one luđakinje i sektašice Rode tvrde da 99% žena može dojiti je glupost!" / " Moj mali drma hrenovke i smoki kao velik, i ja sam tak i kaj mi fali


Bilo bi utješno da je tako, i da udrugu ekstremnom smatraju neuke i priproste žene koje misle da majčino mlijeko može biti pokvareno i  koje svoju djecu hrane paštetom i hrenovkama dok čitaju Ekstru.
No nažalost, percepcija dijela Roda kao takvih, opet nažalost ,obuhvaća i potpuno drugačiji profil žena ( i muškaraca). Argumenti i razmišljanja FU, sw mame i nekih od gošći/gostiju koji su postali na ovoj raspravi mislim da bi mogli biti  dostatan pokazatelj ...
Inače je mi je jako drago što dobro surađujete s doktorima i primaljama i da cijene vaš rad, to je u potpunoj suprotnosti s onim što je dosad ovdje izrečeno, Ancica je trazila od fancy da ona pronadje grupu ginekologa koji su voljni uspostaviti dijalog s Rodom. Tako da mi nista nije jasno.
Nije ni bitno. Kad bi se Roda uspjela ograditi od ekstremizama raznih, koji započinju na forumu, a pogresnim procjenama završavaju na portalu, ja sam sigurna da bi se na udrugu gledalo drugacije i da bi joj pristupilo puno vrijednih zena koje su spremne pripomoci. Necu ovo objasnjavati, pa nemojte ni kvotati.

----------

> ja citam i citam i citam i ne vjerujem svojim ocima(da ne kazem usima)
> 
> 
> mislila sam da je ovaj topic otvoren da se moze komentirati prica s poroda objavljena na portalu ,a ne da se vodi "rat" o stanju u hrvatskoj, odgovornosti i neodgovornosti i da padaju i teske rijeci...
> 
> ajmo malo ostaviti *na stranu* sve dosad napisano i promotriti pricu s druge strane...
> Petra je izabrala kakav porod zeli za sebe i svoje dijete.. *neuznemiren!* i po meni je to poanta cijele price. na stranu asistiranje i neasistiranje, znanje i neznanje...
> nijedan porod u *bolnici* ne mozete nazvati neuznemirenim! ma kako on lijepo isao i ma kako nemedikaliziran bio. to govorim iz svog iskustva a svi znamo da ga imam.. rodila sam pet puta.(za goste koji me neznaju)
> zar nije petrina prica zapravo lijepa?zanemarimo sitnice... zar ta prica u vama ustvari ne budi ono nesto prekrasno, majka i otac docekuju svoje dijete sretni, smireni i blazeni? zar nije to ono sto svaka zena zapravo zeli? ja znam da bi ja to vrlo rado, zato sam na zadnjem porodu jedva stigla do bolnice(danas se pitam zasto sam zapravo i isla u bolnicu?)
> ...



Ne. Jer njena zelja za neuznemirenoscu je mogla ozbiljno ugroziti dijete u slucaju bilo kakve komplikacije. I da se tako nesto dogodilo, puno bi joj vrijedilo sto je bila neuznemirena ili rodila u polozaju lotusovog cvijeta ili nije primila drip. Srecom je sve proslo dobro. Po meni jako neodgovoran i sebican cin.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Zrinka: 



> pa onda, nek pritiscu onoga tko odredjuje koliko ce zaposlenika biti 
> neka se izbore da ih ima vise


Di ti pobogu zivis. U oblacima. Čime cu ja to pritisnula, ucijeniti whatever svog ravnatelja da primi nove zaposlenike i od koje love ce sustav HR zdravstva u trenutnoj financijskoj situaciji platiti.
Kako ne kuzite da je zdravstvo na rubu financijskog kolapsa u ovakvom trenutku HR gospodarstva, kada jako mali postotak gradjana uplacuje zdravstvene doprinose a svi imaju pravo na zdravstvenu zastitu od cega je velik udio umirovljenika u ukupnom broju stanovnika koji ne placaju zdravstvene doprinose i itd... 


Zrinka



> ne mozete nama spocitavati sto zelimo porod kakav imaju zene u razvijenom svijetu


Nitko tebi nista ne spocitava, sta ti mislis da ja sebi prizeljkujem ovakve uvjete u HR rodilistima. MM u ovom trenutku razmislja da na godinu dana ode raditi u zapadnoeuropsku ispostavu svoje firme sto mu je ponudjeno  jer nam je sada za to zbog mog porodiljskog privatno pogodan trenutak kad gledamo obitelj u cjelini.  I mislis da se ja ne veselim tome u svjetlu mogucnosti da imam ljepsi porod nego u HR uvjetima.  Razlika je samo u tome sto ja ne krivim iskljucivo HR ginekologe za ovakvu situaciju kao sto to mnogi na ovom topiku cine. 

Zrinka, da bi dobila istu razinu zdravstvene zastite opcenito kao zena u Njemackoj moras biti spremna iz HR place izdvojiti istu apsolutnu svotu novaca za svoje zdravstveno osiguranje. A raspitaj se koliko je to tocno love vani a koliko kod nas. U eurima a ne u postocima od place. Nemoj se zavaravati politickim floskulama o visokim izdvajanjima u HR za zdravstvu. Ona su visoka u odnosu na primanja i bruto nacionalni dohodak, znaci samo zato sto su nam primanja niska i nizak BND ti postoci izdvajanja su visoki po svom udjelu od prosjeka primanja i BND-a. Ali apsolutne vrijednosti u novcu su znatno manje. I zato smo nas 6 imale 2 babice a ne 6 babica sto bi bilo puuuno puuuno ugodnije, sigurnije i ljepse. Ne zato sto se tamo neki ginekolog na SD nije izborio za to da ima 6 babica u dezurstvu te noci. Jesi li ti spremna izdvojiti iz svoje palce za 6 babica. da sam imala na raspolaganju babicu za sebe ja bi ju molila da mi pomogne da kontrolirano tisakm da izbjegnem epiziotomiju. Ovako sam morala odustati od te nakane. To ne znaci da tu istu babicu (btw koja se ovdje iskljcivo spominje kao najbolja babica na SD, a i ja sam za nju cula strucno sve najbolje) nisam odmah u startu kod prijema nategnula zbog katastrofalne neljubaznosti nakon cega je postala med i mlijeko. Iako ju s vremenskim odmakom kuzim. Imala je 6 prvototkinja u tom trenutku, samo za jednu je bilo naznake da ce roditi iste noci, mi ostale nismo imale trudove niti na CTG kod prijema. Nisu nam unatoc svemu tome inducirali trudove, dobile smo brzo svoje trudove i do 7 ujutro smo sve bile gotove s izuzetkom ove jedne koja se nije uopce otvorila i sutradan podone je zavrsila na CR. ja sam joj dosla zadnja i na meni je sitresla svoje frustracije. Dobila je sto je zasluzila istog trena, nisam tamo sutila a ovdje sad "kakala" po njoj. Na kraju smo se zezale da je eto to bila noc punog mjeseca za nas prvorotkinje, sve s puknucem vodenjaka.


Za supruge tenisaca znam samo da su obilazili sve HR kardiologe kako bi uzicali sto tezi nalaz vezano uz srcanu manu, ali unatoc tome im nitko nije htio preuranjeni carski. Rekli su moze carski ali jso nije vrijeme. Ne mogu tvrditi da su bili 100% u pravi ali mislim da je bilo ikakve indikacije za tako rani elektivni carski da bi se vec nasao jedan HR ginekolog koji bi to i ucinio. Ovako je to ucinila privatna klinika u Njemackoj poznata po unaprijed placenim i dogovorenim carskim rezovima, di su radjale i neke druge manekenkice i ine zene zabrinute za moguce strije mjesec i pol dana prije termina. I to za pozamasnu svotu eurica.

----------


## TinnaZ

ti misliš da uznemirenost i ometanje žene u porodu nema nikakve veze sa komplikacijama ?

----------

> na stranu asistiranje i neasistiranje, znanje i neznanje...


rekoh na stranu sve dosad napisano...i zasto ici u sto bi bilo da je bilo? prica kao takva je meni vrlo lijepa, bez obzira sto netko misli da je to neodgovorno i sebicno...ni ja ne tvrdim da je to ideal, al daj pogledaj malo s druge strane....

----------


## Poslid

Sw mama, tvoje je dakle mišljenje da smo ja i druge žene koje su bile u sličnoj situaciji kao ja, neobrazovane i glupe, jer:
- se nisu znale za sebe izboriti, 
- nisu se informirale o tome što ih čeka, 
- nisu, kojeg li čuda, znale kavi su im ljekovi dani, 
- nisu dobro procjenile ginekologa koji "ih je porađao" 
- na kraju, nisu podigle tužbu protiv tog istog ginekologa?
Znači, same su si krive.
Vrlo niski udarci...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TinnaZ

> Ne. Jer njena zelja za neuznemirenoscu je mogla ozbiljno ugroziti dijete u slucaju bilo kakve komplikacije. I da se tako nesto dogodilo, puno bi joj vrijedilo sto je bila neuznemirena ili rodila u polozaju lotusovog cvijeta ili nije primila drip. Srecom je sve proslo dobro. Po meni jako neodgovoran i sebican cin.


 ah, moj post se odnosio na ovo

Što se tiče postova FU, u načelu se slažem sa izrečenim, a nadasve mi je prihvatljiva pristojna komunikacija koju god poruku odašiljala i kakvo god mišljenje imala.

Što se tiče ginekologa, moje osobno mišljenje je da ne mogu oni čuda učiniti sami bez podrške ministarstva i "poliitike"; ali mogu učiniti puno više u okviru svojih mogućnosti nego sad većina čini. Velike razlike u pristupu osobno primjećujem kod ginekologa starijih od 40 i mlađih od 40. Osobno ne bih tražila ništa posebno u smislu većih promjena, da mogu biti sigurna da ću na svom porodu imati mlađu ekipu, koja prihvaća i razumije žene koje žele prirodan porod, i koja će to prihvatiti blagonaklono te izaći ususret.
Međutim, šanse za takvo nešto su valjda 10%. Jedno vuče drugo, manjak novaca, manje specijalizacija, manje kompjutera, manje kontakta sa rodiljama itd.; ali nije sve u novcima. Jer kako onda objasniti sistem "cilj opravdava sredstvo" u smislu "to vam je samo obična infuzija, dajte ruku". Novci nemaju nikakve veze s tim, nego stvari u glavi toga ginekologa koji je onda to prenio na primalju, koja mi je pak dala taj p. drip.

----------


## TinnaZ

Funcy, slažem se da žene ne trebaju dozvoliti teror (bez obzira na edukaciju i znanje/neznanje) bilo u vidu neljubaznosti bilo u vidu rutinskog pristupa, uvaljivanja svega i svačega, požurivanja itd.

Ali znaš i sama da su žene na porodu posebno "mekane". I bolje ćeš objasniti nego ja, kako i zašto je tako, i a to nije slučajno nego splet djelovanja raznoraznih procesa unutar tijela. Mene je jedno vrijeme fasciniralo kako žena koja je inače čvrsta i rješava svakodnevno razne teške situacije - na porodu postaje totalno podložna i inferiorna, te zašto je tako teško reći "ali ja IPAK to ne bih, pričekaćemo još malo s tim dripom" (jako mi je teško to bilo reći-drugi porod). Sad mi je malo jasnije zašto je tako, i da nema samo veze sa karakterom. U tom svjetlu sve riječi sw mame kako se treba izričito unaprijed navesti i inizstirati na tome, malo drugačije izgledaju.
Ne znam da li ženu koja ne prođe veći dio poroda, odnosno na početku je napravljen carski ili se dogodilo nešto drugo - da li je uopće puknu ti hormoni, da li uopće zna koliko je drugačije reći "ne hvala na porodu" kad te motaju oko malog prsta endorfini i razni drugi hormoni sreće ili u dućanu sa zlatninom (iako je i ovo nekima teško)    :Laughing: 
Meni je npr. durenje doktorice (koje je strašno žalosno, i sada mi diže adrenalin do neba) - na porodu u toj situaciji bilo smiješno i nisam pošizila u očekivanoj mjeri. Onda su valjda malo moji endorfinčići splasnuli, pa sam na korake koji se približavaju mojoj sobi - podigla adrenalin (trudovi su išli gor dolj, rekli su neravnomjerni). I tako cijeli porod sve do tranzicije. Sad se pitam kako sam se uopće uspjela poroditi u takvim uvjetima.

----------


## VedranaV

> Sw mama, tvoje je dakle mišljenje da smo ja i druge žene koje su bile u sličnoj situaciji kao ja, neobrazovane i glupe, jer:
> - se nisu znale za sebe izboriti, 
> - nisu se informirale o tome što ih čeka, 
> - nisu, kojeg li čuda, znale kavi su im ljekovi dani, 
> - nisu dobro procjenile ginekologa koji "ih je porađao" 
> - na kraju, nisu podigle tužbu protiv tog istog ginekologa?
> Znači, same su si krive.
> Vrlo niski udarci...


Eto, ali bar ste otišle tamo gdje su odgovorni.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> da udrugu ekstremnom smatraju neuke i priproste žene.


O, ne, baš suprotno. Te žene nisu ni neuke ni priproste. Na žalost, fakultetsko obrazovanje ne daje čovjeku u paketu s diplomom suverenost na svim područjima života, iako mnogi vole vjerovati u to.

----------

fakultetska diploma nema veze s time je li netko neuk i priprost ili nije.
ono što htjedoh reći jest da udrugu ekstremnom ne poimaju (samo) zene koje žele opravdati  svoje pojedine loše  roditeljske izbore.
žene koje svjesno čine loše roditeljske izbore malo mare za roditeljske udruge i za njihove vizije, htijenja i usmjerenja.

----------


## Sun

đizus kamo ovo ode... Ima li tu još išta veze sa temom - komentiranjem članka na portalu??!!
Ja apeliram da se vratite konstruktivnoj raspravi ili apeliram na adminicu da ključa i gasi ovo (nemam drugi naziv osim OVO)

----------


## flower

sun - potpuno podrzavam...

----------


## Mamita

> Ono sto ti ne znas, ocito, je da Tanja ima srcanu manu


ovo je isto iz časopisa Extra?

----------


## Mamasita

Ovdje se definitivno pocela mlatiti prazna slama.
Svima je vec jasno da neki ljudi dolaze ovdje dijeliti pamet o tome sto valja a sto ne u radu Udruge, pod krinkom dobronamjerne kritike tekstova s portala.
A najbolje su mi izjave tipa: "Govorim vam za vase dobro." Pa da mislite dobro, kritike na rad Udruge uputile biste UO-u Udruge, a ne koristile mogucnost komentiranja tekstova s portala za javno blacenje i napade na Rodu.
Iskreno, bljuje mi se od svega sta ste ovdje napisale.

----------


## summer

Ja uopce ne smatram da je ovo tako daleko zabrazdilo i mislim da su se mogle procitati i korisne stvari i drugacija misljenja.

A patetika poput 'bljuje mi se od napisanog' ne spada u korisno.

----------


## Mamasita

Da summer, ovaj tvoj post je nadasve poucan i koristan.

----------


## fancy usisivac

mamasita, moras dopustiti mogucnost da si presubjektivna u svojoj procjeni. 



> Ovdje se definitivno pocela mlatiti prazna slama. 
> Svima je vec jasno da neki ljudi dolaze ovdje dijeliti pamet o tome sto valja a sto ne u radu Udruge, pod krinkom dobronamjerne kritike tekstova s portala. 
> A najbolje su mi izjave tipa: "Govorim vam za vase dobro." Pa da mislite dobro, kritike na rad Udruge uputile biste UO-u Udruge, a ne koristile mogucnost komentiranja tekstova s portala za javno blacenje i napade na Rodu. 
> Iskreno, bljuje mi se od svega sta ste ovdje napisale.


Ne kuzim zasto dolazis citati ono od cega ti nije dobro. 
Ja ne citam podforume koji mi nisuna neki nacin interesantni. Pa i tebi preporucam takvu vrstu apstinencije od ovog topika. Nigdje u svojim postovima ne spominjem nikakv rad Udruge da bi me ti upucivala na UO Rode. Zeno, definitivno si pretjerala. Moja aktivnosti se ovdje svodi na komentare iskljucivo teksotva koji sui stavljeni na portal, ne komentiram niti forum niti Udrugu.
To sto ti ne vidis koja je stvarna moguce posljedice aplaudiranja Petrinoj odluci iz price s portala ti ne daje za pravo da proglasavas diskusiju onih koji o tome pisu "praznom slamom". Samo zato sto se tebi cini nesvrsishodnom i besmislenom. A drugu ne imputiraj mi namjere koje ja u stvarnosti nemam.  A i dalje ti savjetujem suzdrzavanje od citanja topika koji te tjera na bljuvanje.

----------


## Joe

Fancy, zakaj se ne registriraš? Ja ove komentare pomalo pratim već danima, i zbilja se može svačega zanimljivog pročitati. Nekako mi se čini da bi ti bila zanimljiv sugovornik i na drugim podforumima, što kao gost ne možeš.

----------


## BusyBee

Dajte se vratite na komentiranje teksta. Nitko nema koristi od medjusobnih optuzivanja i prepucavanja.

Svatko ima pravo na svoj dojam i izrazavanje svog stava (jesmo li pljeskale, informirale, poticale ... sve je to osobni dojam i nema smisla raspravljati je li moj dojam ispravniji od tudjeg), ali ovo se sad vrti vec na cetvrtom topicu recikliranjem jednih te istih argumenata i prepucavanjem u trenutku nedostatka argumenata.

----------


## Mamasita

FU iz cega si iscitala da se ono sto sam napisala odnosi na tebe :? 
Sto se bljuvanja tice, da mi se stvarno bljuje bila bi na wc-u, a ne ovdje, ne? 
Recenicom sam samo zamjenila nedostatak bljuvajuceg smajlica kojeg ovaj forum nema.
Dozvoli mi da se izrazavam na nacin koji meni odgovara, a nikoga ne vrijedja. Ili mozda vrijedja zato sto nije upakiran u celofan?

----------


## Mamasita

BB sori tek sad vidjeh.

----------


## Ancica

fancy, ja mislim stvarno da ti ovdje od svih kriticara si medu onima koji najmanje pokusavaju "soliti pamet" o tome kako bi udruga trebala djelovati. Al ne mozes reci da ne dajes kritike o radu udruge (ne ulazim u to jel ovo primjereno mjesto za to ili ne) ako kazes da objavljivanjem ovakve price roda cini ovo ili ono a ne bi trebala. 

Ovo, priznajem, ja sad tebe lovim za rijec  :/ 

Mislim da se mamasitina kritika ipak odnosila najvise na neke druge korisnike.

Mislim da nam je BB dala dobru uputu.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Moj odgovor Joe:

Ja pratim Rodin portal. Nemam vremena i za pracenje foruma. Zato se ne registiram jer mi je besmisleno. Portal mogu zaista nahvaliti uz iznimke čime smatram i ovaj tekst. Ali da se sad ne ponavljam na ovu temu. Ja sam do sada na tekstove koje sam smatrala da zasluzuju komentar i reagirala. naravno, na one koji su se pojavili u vrijeme i nakon otvaranja ovog topika. Ranije te mogucnosti nije bilo.

----------


## TinnaZ

ma samo ti komentiraj tekstove, dapače.
Ja bih voljela da svi "čitači" i komentiraju ...  a samo pretpostavljamo koliko ih ima i iz koji sve struka. Što više kontakata, to bolje. Ako ne može uživo, barem virtualno.

----------


## Ancica

> ma samo ti komentiraj tekstove, dapače.
> Ja bih voljela da svi "čitači" i komentiraju ...  a samo pretpostavljamo koliko ih ima i iz koji sve struka. Što više kontakata, to bolje. Ako ne može uživo, barem virtualno.


potpisujem.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ancica 


> Al ne mozes reci da ne dajes kritike o radu udruge (ne ulazim u to jel ovo primjereno mjesto za to ili ne) ako kazes da objavljivanjem ovakve price roda cini ovo ili ono a ne bi trebala.


Moj odgovor Ancici: sve ovisi o tome kako vi sami zamisljate svoj portal. Ja recimo sam dozivila da portal odrazava u velikoj mjeri stavove udruge jer mi se cinilo da je to logicno ako je to udruzni portal i aktivno se sudjeluje u njegovom kreiranju a ne pise tamo svatko nepozvan. 
Za forum mi je jasno da udruga ne moze dogovorati za sadrzaje koji se pojavljuju na forumu. Portal  Udruga kreira ili sam ja to krivo shvatila jer pojma nemam da li su recimo svi urednici clanovi Udruge ili to nije preduvjet. Od ovog teksta ste se ogradili u smislu da on ne odrazava stav Udruge prema neasistiranom porodu. Ali stoji da se odabirom tekstova za portal odasilju i makar nesvjesne poruke korisnicima portala. Pa cak i kada namjera Udruge nije bila promovirati i poticati neasistirani porod nego recimo informirati korisnike da postoje ljudi koji su se odlucili na takav nacin poroda u HR.  Ako to ti Ancice smatras kritiku objavljivanja Petrine price ujedni i kritikom udruge onda se mogu sloziti s tobom da sam komentiranjem objave i sadrzaja te price kritizirala i Udrugu pod preduvjetom da zaista urednici moraju biti i clanovi Udruge. A to ja recimo ne znam. Nije mi ustalom niti bitno. Ja sam svoje kritike uputila prventveno urednistvu (predstavljalo ono udrugu ili ne)  iz razloga što se iz same price u startu (znaci vec prije pojave bloga) moglo zakljuciti da nije u pitanju bas samo informirani izbor jedne zene vec hrpa pausalnih tvrdnji o HR rodilistima, najava obracuna s roditeljima, sestrom, traumama iz djetinjstva i mladosti itd. Otpočetka je bila vidljiva razina zrelosti autorice. Sto je blog samo i potvrdio pokazujuci na koji nacin je doticna donosila svoje zivotne odluke, svakako a najmanje misleci svojom glavom. To moram nazalost primjetiti.

----------


## gost

Gdje ste vidjele da se pljuje po radu udruge? tko je to rekao?  :Sad:  
Kritika o skretanju u ekstremizam pojedinih članica, zbog kojih čitava udruga dobiva negativan predznak (ovo sam ja napisala)  nikako se ne bi mogla smatrati vrijeđanjem, pljuvanjem i javnim blaćenjem. 
Ako svaku primjedbu shvaćate nedobronamjernom, pisanom "pod krinkama"  i soljenjem pameti, onda stavite disclaimer u kojem će pisati da komentari  podrazumijevaju "pljeskanje"  i zaključajte topice koji nisu u skladu s tim.

----------


## fancy usisivac

BB:




> Dajte se vratite na komentiranje teksta. Nitko nema koristi od medjusobnih optuzivanja i prepucavanja.


Ovo mi je vec pomalo i smijesno jer je upravo BB desetak postova ranije napisala otpilike da je njen dojam da nekima sto god Roda napravila nije dovoljno dobro. Skrecuci time pozornost s teme neasistiranog poroda na kritiku udruge. Naravno, muteci vodu i nepotrebno sireci raspravu takvim insinuacijama.  Istovremeno je Zrinka rekla da se gosti zele obracunati privatno s Petrom preko Rode. Onda je jedan gost postao naglo Petrina sestra Ivana iz Madrida, ja bi se mozda mogla uklopiti u lik zle mame neonatologice itd... 
Uglavnom sve je puno nekih teorija zavjere a najmanje osobnog izrazavanja misljenja i stavova o Petrinoj odluci, zrelosti te odluke, onome sto je stvarno utjecalo na takvu odluku (HR ginekolozi i uvjeti u rodilistima ili hrpa nerasciscenih relacioja s vlastitom prosloscu), kako razliciti ljudi mogu ovu pricu doziviti i da li ona moze utjecati na neciju odluku da raodi doma nesistirano, doslovce kao jezicac prevage kod ljudi koji se lome oko toga, starnim rizicima neasisitranog poroda u HR gje nema logistike poslije poroda kao u zemljama gdje je dozvoljen asistirani pord pa i oni koji se odluce roditi neasistirano mogu koristiti tu logistiku za probleme koji se jave nakon samog poroda, itd... ja tu vidim hrpu otvorenih pitanja a nekom eje to mlacenje prazne slame. Ali svatko njegovi dosezi.

----------


## Mamasita

Pozornost s teme neasistiranog poroda nije skrenuta od strane BB i Zrinke. One su samo regirale na vec skrenutu temu.
I sama kazes da da je na topicu najmanje izrazavanja misljenja o samoj prici s portala, ali zelis nametnuti da se to sto sam ja rekla da je topic postao mlacenje prazne slame odnosilo na ono malo konstruktivne rasprave koja se pokusala voditi.
Ocito me nisi razumjela. No, kao sto i sama kazes - svakome njegovi dosezi.

----------


## BusyBee

FU, to su tvoji dojmovi i tvoje interpretacije i uopce se necu uvlaciti u rasprave o tome.

----------


## seni

ja jos uvijek cekam odgovor na pravne okvire neasistiranog poroda.
mozda bi to mogao biti povod da se vratimo na temu.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> Svima je vec jasno da neki ljudi dolaze ovdje dijeliti pamet o tome sto valja a sto ne u radu Udruge, pod krinkom dobronamjerne kritike tekstova s portala.


Pa preciziraj Mamasita temeljem cega mislis da su sudionici rasprave zapravo pod krinkom. I na koga se ovo tocno odnosi. Jer se cudis eto sto sam ja reagirala na ovo gore pa si napisala da zasto mislim da se odnosi na mene. Bilo bi lijepo da preciziras na koga mislis. 
Vecina sudionika rasprave citira ostale sudionike kada se poziva na njihove rijeci kako bismo znali na sto se i na koga tocno  odredjeni komentar odnosi. I s nekima ovdje mi je bas zato gust diskutirati, recimo s Ancicom, mamomJu, da sad ne nabrajam poimenice, unatoc odredjenim oprecnim stavovima.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Pravni okvir je  u ovom slucaju bojim je nemoguce definirati. Jer kad stvar zavrsi lose, bojim se da nema onoga tko ce javno reci da je to bila njegova odluka. Izvlaciti ce se  na to da recimo jednostavno nisu stigli vati pomoc, da ih je cijela stvar zatekla, itd...Isto kao sto o losem ishodu svjesno izabranog neasistiranog poroda neces citati na netu, protalu, forumu pa cak ni Extri.   :Wink:  
To se naravno i moze dogoditi slucajno svakome od nas, pogotovo zenama koje kao npr ja nisu niti osjetile pravu bol a u rekordnom roku su se otvorile od nista kod dolaska uz inicijalno nit jedan trud na prvom CTG-u  do 9-10 cm !!! Ja bi u takvu pricu povjerovala jer sam to i sama iskusila. Ja sam se pitala: Otkud mi vec nagon za tiskanje. 
Mozda bi znala da sam bila na CTG-u pa bi se uvjerila vlastitim ocima da sam dobila trudove ali me ne bole  :Grin:   Saaalim se, bolje mi je bilo setati.

----------


## Irena001

> Anonymous prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da udrugu ekstremnom smatraju neuke i priproste žene.
> 
> 
> O, ne, baš suprotno. Te žene nisu ni neuke ni priproste. Na žalost, fakultetsko obrazovanje ne daje čovjeku u paketu s diplomom suverenost na svim područjima života, iako mnogi vole vjerovati u to.


LUNA-  :Naklon:

----------


## zrinka

> Zrinka: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				pa onda, nek pritiscu onoga tko odredjuje koliko ce zaposlenika biti 
> neka se izbore da ih ima vise
> 			
> ...


stvarno ti je ton malo   :Rolling Eyes:  ...ali ajde, znamo se mi dugo  :Smile: 
ali, da ti odgovorim - ne zivim ja u oblacima
ali zelim bolje uvjete radjanja u HR i govorim da oni ne kostaju novaca, nego samo promjena u glavama nekih....

to hoce li mi dati drip ili ne, i to rutinski, ne stedi se novac nego dapace - trosi...

smatram da je stanje nesto bolje u odnosu kako je bilo prije par godina i stiojim iza toga da to nije tek tako i slucajno nego zbog naseg djelovanja.....vise je zena trazilo drugaciji tretman pri porodu, a i pocelo se i iz medicinskih krigova drugacije gledati na porod i hoce li zene biti zadovoljne i pocelo se nesto malo gledati i na njihove zelje i potrebe...bez obzira koliko njih frkce na rodu....sto meni osobno ne smeta.....

kad se sjetim kako su se zgrazali na bliske osobe pri porodu a sad mogu citati po medijima kako se predstojnici rodilista hvale po novinama - znate u nasem rodilistu je dozvoljeno prisustvo osobe bliske rodilji.....

po tome ja zakljucujem da jesmo na pravom putu....

i da, imala sam prilike pricati i s lijecnicima koji su radili vani (konkretno u australiji) i dosli su sad u Hr raditi i naravno da se cudom cude odnosu prema rodilji.....neke stvari ne kostaju nista ....i stvari za koje se zalazemo imaju uporiste i dokazane su da su ok i dokazane su u praksi...

----------


## Poslid

U Hrvatskoj bi žena čije je dijete umrlo u toku neasistiranog kućnog poroda bila osumljičena za čedomorstvo. Sto posto sam u to sigurna. Uostalom, sjetite li se svih Crnih kronika gdje je dijete rođeno doma (u tajnosti) i umrlo, majka je uvijek bila osumljičena.
 E sad, da li bi bila i optužena? Vjerojatno ne.

----------


## Poslid

Zrinka, good point.

----------

odustajem.
Povod cijeloj raspravi svakako je neasistirani porod Petre Blagojevic koji smatram nerazumnim i neodgovornim. Krenulo se da je takav porod opravdan jer je u nasim rodilistioma tako kako jest. Pa se neko vrijeme mijesalo asistirani i neasistirani porod. Pa se pocelo o tome da su kon nas rodilista meltene stale u kojima se zene muci dok ne rode ili umru. Da u njima rade nestrucnjaci i neznalice koje zenama daju terapije koje one ne zele. Itd.
Ako ne zelite shvatiti da je situacija u RH takva kakva jest, da socijalno stenje pod svakodnevnim omjerom cijena usluga i priljeva novca, da je nonsens smatrati da je trenutno u Hr moguce provesti ono sto zelite, u redu.
ne zelite li shvatiti da za takvu situaciju nisu odgovorni ginekolozi i medicinsko osoblje, u redu.
Smatrate da je u redu na porodu dozivljavati svasta, a poslije to pricati u pricama koje cak i ne sadrze posve tocne informacije, a da se pritom ne navode imena onih koji su vam uskratili prava, u redu.
Mislite da na takav nacin necete izazvati bijes ostalih koji svoj posao u datim okolnostima cine koliko mogu, u redu.
Mislite da mozete svojim napabircenim znanjem parirati lijecnicima i da vam to daje za pravo da omalovazavate njihovo znanje i iskustvo, samo naprijed.
Izjednacavate slucajne porode kad zena ne stize do rodilista s namjernim porodom u kuci, u redu.
Smatrate da je normalno da zena odluci sama radjati doma bez pomoci educirane osobe, nitko vas nece zadrzavati u tome.
Mislite da takve price na portalu ne odrazavaju stav udruge, dobro.
Smatrate da ste ucinili sve sto ste mogli i da ste dobro uperili prst u krivce (ginekologe), zivo mi se fucka.
Mislite da je misljenje o Rodi danas pozivitno, a ako nije, to je rijec o zenama koje u svoje dijete utrpavaju cips zalijevajuci ga coca olom, dobro.
Mislite da je u redu prozivati suprugu poznatog tenisaca za elektivni carski, a da pritom ne znate sve pojedinosti, u redu. 
Smatrate da je u redu napadati po nekome tko ima drukcije (cak i ne bitno drukcije) misljenje od vaseg, dobro.
Samo naprijed sa svojom politikom. Zanima me do kud cete dogurati.
Osobno, odustajem. Pozdrav svima. 
Odoh se baviti pametnijim temama.

----------


## TinnaZ

čaša vode je tako skupa, da ne znam kako će jadno ministarstvo iznaći sredstva za to (šala FU nemoj se ljutiti). Sjećam se kad je jedna forumašica iz Čakovca, pisala da su im doveli na Tečaj dr. iz Engleske, pa su gapitale zašto se ne smije piti voda na porodu. Pa je on rekao da ne vidi razlog zašto se ne bi smjela. I tako su fino zaključili da se smije. I onda i dalje na porodima ipak ne daju piti vodu. Možda tek jednu kap iscijeđenu iz nke odvratne krpetine, ali i kap je uspjeh zar ne.
Većina onoga što tražimo ne košta ništa, čak i educirane primalje bi u konačnici donosile uštedu.

----------


## zrinka

tc tc tc gost
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sw mama

gost sam ja.

----------


## TinnaZ

da ne bi bilo zabune, ne dehidriraju žene kod nas (što bi bila posljedica nepijenja tekućine) - dobiju infuziju umjesto vode, što je jeftinije od vode (moram se malo prisjetiti kako se ono zbraja i oduzima, zaboravila sam).
Ali ne samo to - drip je isto jeftiniji od omogućiti ženama da se prošeću, dignu, čučnu.
Indukcije završavaju u 17% slučajeva carskim rezom (ili tako nekako, potražiti ću podatak) - ali carski je jeftiniji od malo strpljenja i pokoje više primalje ili doule, ili čak samo muža. Kažu iz struke da su shvatili da je muž ustvari pomoć, jer ne mora netko od osoblja biti non stop uz ženu. Ali prije su govorili da je muž bespotrebna gnjavaža. 
Nije sve u novcu, nešto je i u glavama.

----------


## zrinka

> Samo naprijed sa svojom politikom. Zanima me do kud cete dogurati.


samo cu dodati jos ovo

ovako su mnogi mislili i onda, davnih dana kad smo krenuli s prvom peticijom 

 :Smile:

----------


## fancy usisivac

*TinaZ*, mogu ti mozda odgovoriti djelomicno na tvoje pitanje zasto u Hr uglavnom ne daju piti, ikao anesteziologija nije moje podrucje pa se unaprijed ogradjujem jer ima kompetentnijih da na to odgovore. 
Ja cu ti odmah reci da sam ja uredno pila vodu koju mi je dodavao MM koji je bio sa mnom i nitko mi nije rekao rijeci. Ali da se vratimo na tvoju casu vode opcenito a ne moju odluku da ipak pijem (jer sam bila otvorena 9 cm i angazirane glavice i nisam ocekivala carski ili slicnu komplikaciju za koju treba anestezija a da je i trebala trazila bih spinalnu pa sam zato samovoljno odlucila piti.
U vecini HR rodilista za razliku od vani (s par nasih casnih izuzetaka) nema mogucnosti carskog reza u spinalnoj anesteziji. Stvari se mijenjaju ali sporo u tom smjeru. Ides u opcu anesteziju sto vani uglavnom ne ides. I bas zato sto se u slucaju komplikacija ide u opcu anesteziju u kojoj imas rizik aspiracije zelucanog sadrzaja i razvoja aspiracijske pneumonije zbog toga koji je tim vec sto ti je zeludac puniji zato je kod nas prema hrani i picu drugaciji nego u naprednijim zemljama. Ne iz puke zlobe zdravstvenog sustava. I dr iz Engleske kad misli na carski rez ima pred sobom sliku rodilje u spinalnoj koja nije bez svijesti i nema rizik od aspiracije. Zato je njegov odgovor takav kakav je bio.  

*Zrinka*, molila bih te ako ti nije tesko da mi odgovoris na ono sto sam te konkretno pitala (osim retorickog pitanja na koje si se naravno potrudila odgovoriti) a moje pitanje je  bilo potaknuto sljedecom tvojom izjavom:  Zrinka: 



> pa onda, nek pritiscu onoga tko odredjuje koliko ce zaposlenika biti 
> neka se izbore da ih ima vise 
> 
> mi se borimo za svoja prava, vi za svoja 
> na dobrobit svih


Moje pitanje je bilo 



> Čime cu ja to pritisnuti, ucijeniti, whatever svog ravnatelja da primi nove zaposlenike i od koje love ce sustav HR zdravstva u trenutnoj financijskoj situaciji platiti.


I pitala sam te da li si ti spremna izdvojiti istu lovu od place kolika se izdvaja vani da bi imala istu razinu zdravstvene zastite????

Jer u mom slucaju da mi MM nije dodao vodu u onoj gunguli s 2 babice i 6 prvorotkinja ja ne znam tko bi meni tu casu vode u tom trenu i dodao da sam ih trazila. Ili bi ja trebala unatoc svemu ocekivati da one budu nadzene i rade sve ono sto bi mi vani radila babica u odnosu jedna babica na jednu rodilju i jos da smo se lijepo upoznale i druzile vec kroz trudnocu. 

Pitaj koliko kosta porod vani (koliko bolnica dobije za porod od osiguranja) a koliko HZZO plati bilo kojem rodilistu u HR??

----------

> ovako su mnogi mislili i onda, davnih dana kad smo krenuli s prvom peticijom


i do kamo ste dogurali? sta se promijenilo od onda u rodilistima?

----------


## TinnaZ

Funcy, znam ja to sve ... ali ja ne želim da me se od prvog truda tretira kao potencijalni carski i potencijalnu komplikaciju. Nije mi trebala primalja da mi doda čašu vode, mogao mi je i MM što je i učinio nakon što sam se skoro izrigala na onu krpetinu namočenu u vodu.
Dakle, i ako sam doma do pred izgon (što se danas službeno preporučuje i na tečajevima, doći kad trudovi budu na 5 min. ), doma pijem vodu i jedem i nikome ne pada na pamet da me pokuša spiječiti u tome; ako to isto radim u bolnici jer sam neznanjem došla prerano, onda je gutljaj vode svakih 15min. ili pola sata problem. 
Dehidracija isto polači za sobom komplikaicje zar ne?
Eto, zato mislim da i bolnički porod nosi sa sobom opasnosti (kojih nema kod kuće), isto kao što kućni porod nosi opasnoti (kojih nema u bolnici).
Zato razumijem žene koje nemaju snage za borbu, pa odluče maknuti se od toga da te netko tretira kao "potencijalni carski", a ne zdravu ženu koja rađa zdravo dijete iz nerizične trudnoće.

----------


## Andora

:shock: već 4. dio i još se niste usaglasili i do kraja izrazili svoje mišljenje na temu?!   :Laughing:

----------


## fancy usisivac

*TinnaZ*, ma ipak ti se to dosta mijenja. Nitko ti nece ogranicavati vodu i pice kad bude imao back up da moze osigurati spinalnu ako slucajno zatreba. Jos 2001. je bio problem u Petrovoj dobiti spinalnu za carski. Znam jer je radjala jedna poznanica inace operna pjevacica koja nije zbog glasnica htjela riskirati intubaciju za opcu anesteziju a imala je jako veliku bebu. Pa joj nisu mogli osigurati spinalnu, pa su se odlucili na vaginalni na kojem je bilo zbilja gusto. 
A ne mozemo mi sad preskociti jednim korakom jaz nastao nasim zaostajanjem za europskim prosjecima. Ti si doma odgovorna za sebe, a u bolnici kad se dogodi problem ne bi bila kriva ti nego on jer nije predvidio tu mogucnost. Izuzev ako ne potpises crno na bijelo da nesto radis na svoju ruku.

----------


## zrinka

> *Zrinka*, molila bih te ako ti nije tesko da mi odgovoris na ono sto sam te konkretno pitala (osim retorickog pitanja na koje si se naravno potrudila odgovoriti) a moje pitanje je  bilo potaknuto sljedecom tvojom izjavom:  Zrinka: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				pa onda, nek pritiscu onoga tko odredjuje koliko ce zaposlenika biti 
> neka se izbore da ih ima vise 
> 
> ...


pa kako se rade promjene, ne dolaze one same od sebe

imate li sindikat, kako funkcionira vas sustav?

sto se moje struke tice, imamo komoru, nastojimo djelovati nekako uredjeno, ne mogu ja sa strane davati vam savjete kako promijeniti u sustavu sto vam smeta....

ja ovdje nastojim kao gradjanka ove drzave, i kroz djelovanje u udruzi promijeniti stvari koje msilim da nisu dobre...

i ja bih bila spremna izdvajati jos za zdravstvo, nije bitno ustvari koliko izdvajamo (mislim je i to naravno) ali je bitno gdje taj novac ide? kome i kako? 

i dalje naglasavam, ne kostaju neke stvari, ne kostaju i nitko me nece uvjeriti u to da to sto zele mojoj bebi dati bocicu kosta manje nego da joj ne daju...

i da, sprema bi bila izdvojiti novac iz vlastitog djepa i platiti porod u privatnom rodilistu da ga ima, i dogovoriti se sa zdravstvenim osobljem, odnijet im moj plan poroda i da me tretiraju kao covjeka i pitaju i objasne ako smatraju da bi je poptrebna neka intervencija.....

ne trebas ti braniti svo zdravstveno osoblje, niti si ti odgovorna za sve njih...niti mi napadamo sve i svakog....i vec sam rekla, vi ste neophodni i nije ni vama lako, kao i svugdje ima nas dobri i ima nas losih...s nekima suradjujemo, s nekima ne.....ali neke stvari se mogu promijeniti i ne kostaju....

evo, procitaj ovaj tekst, meni skroz ok i dobar,pisan od strane lijecnika 
http://www.hcjz.hr/clanak.php?id=124...7d56d5eada5d91





> Trudnoću i porod potrebno je više smatrati bio-socijalnim stanjem nego medicinskim problemom, što onda smanjuje medikalizaciju i primjenu postupaka čija je učinkovitost upitna i rijetko u skladu s principima „na dokazima zasnovane medicine” (6, 7, 32). Trudnicu i rodilju je potrebno promatrati više kao majku a ne pacijenticu koja je bespomoćna, pasivna, nesposobna shvaćati te koja je sklona nesuradnji (32). Taj tzv. medicinski pristup perinatalnoj skrbi ograničava njezin napredak, dok ujedinjavanje medicinskog i socijalnog pristupa omogućuje da osim strukturi skrbi, veću pozornost posvetimo i njezinome sadržaju (6, 7, 32). Jako je važno da se unaprijedi uloga žene u definiranju, planiranju, evaluaciji i odabiru perinatalne skrbi (4, 6, 7). To se može postići učinkovitijom organizacijom perinatalne skrbi, poboljšanjem sadržaju skrbi, imajući stalno na umu ženino zadovoljstvo kakvoćom pruženih usluga (4, 6, 7, 32).  Stoga je važno skratiti boravak zdrave majke i zdravog djeteta u rodilištu kako bi se smanjili troškovi, ali i nepovoljni učinci hospitalizacije na majku i dijete te njihovu odvojenost od obitelji (4, 5, 6, 7) . U nekim hrvatskim rodilištima odnose prema majci i novorođenčetu je posesivan i protektivan, kako bi se majku i dijete zaštitilo od tobožnjih mogućih negativnih utjecaja međusobnog kontaktiranja, a pogotovo kontaktiranja s ocem i/ili braćom i sestrama, što može ometati uspostavu veza unutar obitelji (4, 5, 6, 7, 32). U hrvatskim jedinicama novorođenačke intenzivne skrbi premalo je učinjeno na uvođenju i prakticiranju skrbi usmjerene prema obitelji, iako je njezin pozitivan utjecaj na zdravlje majke i djeteta neupitan (6, 7). Nažalost uz rijetke izuzetke, u većini hrvatskih bolnica zbog bojazni od razvoja infekcija, roditelji su rijetko uključeni u skrb njihove teško bolesne novorođenčadi.
> Boljom organizacijom zdravstvene zaštite smanjuju se zdravstveni rizici, što je u Izvješću Skupštini Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije (SZO) 2002. godine izjavila generalna sekretarica SZO Gro Harlem Brundtland, rekavši: «Smanjenje rizika za zdravlje je odgovornost vlada – no ne samo vlada. To u stvari ostaje vitalna preokupacija svih ljudi u svim populacijama, te onih koji im služe.»

----------


## fancy usisivac

Zrinka imamo ti mi Komoru, Sindikat, Zbor, te pojedina strucna drustva. I meni je super kako svi mi znamo u svojoj struci  strane smjernice, sto bi bilo bolje, koje bi promjene trebalo uciniti samo non stop nailazimo na neke prepreke na koje ne utjece samo struka nego i politika, ali i objektivni financijski resursi. Naravno da se lova moze bolje i korisnije rasporediti. Mozemo krenuti od vrlo jednostavnog: volimo se pozivati na Zapad i u to se kunemo. Istovremeno imamo stopu bolovanja zbog komplikacija u trudnoci kao nigjde drugdje jer eto mi smo kao nacija posebni pa teze podnosimo trudnocu. Kad bi samo novac koji se tako potrosi na lazne komplikacije netko skupio na hrpu, evo ti ustede s kojom mozes cuda napraviti svake godine. Ali o tome se nerado prica. Jer bi prvo kao pacijenti u tom slucaju trebali pomesti ispred svojih vrata. Cim zatrudnis pocinjes dobivati dobronamjerne savjete da lazes ginekologu kako si dusu ispovracao da te stavi na komplikacije jer ne mozes raditi.

----------


## Poslid

Ni jedna žena koja ima dobar posao za dobru plaću neće otići na lažne komplikacije. To što 70% žena radi u nehumanim uvjetima za mizernu plaću ne približava nas razvijenom zapadu. Btw, možeš li reći da je trudnica lažno na komplikacijama ako npr. radi kao trgovkinja i mora svaki dan preslagati nekoliko teških sanduka. Pristane li na takav tretman, nije li neodgovorna prema svom djetetu?

----------


## fancy usisivac

Izuzmimo zene koje rade zaista na teskim fizickim poslovima. A to sto mi nase zdravstveno osiguranje dozivljavamo kao oblik socijalne pomoci to je drugi par cipela. Sta u Svedskoj nema trudnica koje rade na tezim poslovima, sta tamo samo muski rade teze poslove?? Pa nema niti priblizno toliki postotak komplikacija. Nemojmo se sad zavaravati.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Znam da ova tema o jednom vidu neracionalnog trosenja novca u zdravstvu nece naici na odobravanje. Polsid, reci mi jel mislis da ce ti ginekolog u Svedskoj ili Svicarskoj napisati bolovanje u stadiju blastociste samo zato sto radi u trgovini????

----------


## Gost28

na petrinu pricu nije stavljen disclaimer, kako je jucer receno. 

hoce li ga biti? 

FU, da sam htjela, mogla sam dobiti bolovanje kad sam isla na prekoncepcijsku obradu  :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

meni je ova tema o bolovanjima na osnovu komplikacija prilicno interesantna al nekak mi nije za ovaj topik  :Smile:

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ma u stvari Anice potpuno se slazem    :Smile:  
Ali mi je dosadilo da se sustav napada iskljucivo od strane pacijenata a da sami sebe ne pogledamo u oci i priznamo da smo svjetski prvaci kada treba ulovit krivinu i prevarit zdravstveni sustav. Alu u pravu si, bolje ne sirit temu. Iako bi volila cuti iskustva cura vani, a i s dosta njih sam privatno o tome razgovarala.

----------


## BusyBee

Prica je premjestena u rubriku Porod kod kuce, vjerojatno se "stara" verzija nalazi u cache-u kompica. Ovdje je.

----------


## VedranaV

> odustajem.
> Povod cijeloj raspravi svakako je neasistirani porod Petre Blagojevic koji smatram nerazumnim i neodgovornim. Krenulo se da je takav porod opravdan jer je u nasim rodilistioma tako kako jest. Pa se neko vrijeme mijesalo asistirani i neasistirani porod. Pa se pocelo o tome da su kon nas rodilista meltene stale u kojima se zene muci dok ne rode ili umru. Da u njima rade nestrucnjaci i neznalice koje zenama daju terapije koje one ne zele. Itd.
> Ako ne zelite shvatiti da je situacija u RH takva kakva jest, da socijalno stenje pod svakodnevnim omjerom cijena usluga i priljeva novca, da je nonsens smatrati da je trenutno u Hr moguce provesti ono sto zelite, u redu.
> ne zelite li shvatiti da za takvu situaciju nisu odgovorni ginekolozi i medicinsko osoblje, u redu.
> Smatrate da je u redu na porodu dozivljavati svasta, a poslije to pricati u pricama koje cak i ne sadrze posve tocne informacije, a da se pritom ne navode imena onih koji su vam uskratili prava, u redu.
> Mislite da na takav nacin necete izazvati bijes ostalih koji svoj posao u datim okolnostima cine koliko mogu, u redu.
> Mislite da mozete svojim napabircenim znanjem parirati lijecnicima i da vam to daje za pravo da omalovazavate njihovo znanje i iskustvo, samo naprijed.
> Izjednacavate slucajne porode kad zena ne stize do rodilista s namjernim porodom u kuci, u redu.
> Smatrate da je normalno da zena odluci sama radjati doma bez pomoci educirane osobe, nitko vas nece zadrzavati u tome.
> ...


Mene fascinira količina pretpostavki prezentiranih kao tvrdnji u ovom postu. Nadam se da kad radiš, prvo provjeravaš pretpostavke o tuđim mišljenjima i stavovima prije nego ih uputiš javnosti u obliku tvrdnji o istima. Napisala si negdje da brzo misliš. Možda ne bi bilo loše da ponekad malo usporiš.

----------


## VedranaV

Isprike zbog zadnje dvije rečenice, išla sam provjeriti za svaki slučaj i vidjela da je to napisala fancy, a ne ti.

----------


## fancy usisivac

VedranaV, molim te da moj nick ne dovodis u vezu s citatom posta koji nije moj. Ja pisem kao gost ali uvijek pod odredjenim nickom (hvala kumi Mukici na njemu) i ako mi post nabrzinu ode bez nicka kao gost uvijek ispod napisem da sam ga ja pisala.   8)  
Savjet koji si dala anonimusu ti se jako brzo vratio kao bumerang. I trebala si prije provjeriti.

----------


## VedranaV

Ajmo još jednom. Mislila sam da je sw mama napisala ono "brzo mislim, brzo pišem", ali nije ona, nego ti (http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...hlight=#659613). Citat iz tri posta gore je od sw mame, tu nisam pogriješila, nego samo u zadnje dvije svoje rečenice tog posta i zato sam se ispričala u roku od 5 minuta. A savjete tipa trebala si i mogla si ne percipiram, bolje mi leže oni koji se odnose na budućnost.

----------


## sw mama

Vedrana, hajde, molim te, dobro procitaj ovu mukotrpnu raspru na petnaestak strana, pa mi reci gdje sam to izvukla krive zakljucke? To sto ti (mozda) ne mislis sve sto sam napisala, ne umanjuje cinjenicu da su mnoge (ili neke) odavde upravo to i pisale. 
Sto se ostatka rasprave tice, ne vidim joj vise svrhu. U svojim okvirima, i sukladno svojem misljenju, uvijek cu se boriti za pravo na izbor, kritizirati one kojima se ne da operirati po noci, pa cekaju jutro, gledaju utakmice dok dijete umire ili ne postuju zenine zelje u radjaoni. Jos davno, kad je Roda bila u povojima, pisala sam tekstove na tu temu i ne kanim odustati ni sada. 
medjutim, ne mogu se oduprijeti gorkom okusu u ustima kad citam neke zablude odavde, poput navedenih ili kad po tisuciti puta netko nekome mora objasnjavati da je u RH nesto nemoguce jer nam je sustav takav kakav jest. U svojim okvirima, i dalje su kritizirati sustav kada to mogu. 
na taj cu nacin, vrlo vjerojatno, pomoci pri demokratizaciji u smislu prava na odabir.
Ali, sto se tice ovakvih rasprava, ne da mi se vise. Ne da mi se vise nikoga uvjeravati da lijecnici nisu najveci krivci i da oni isto tako plivaju u sustavu koji je takav kakav jest. To je kao da sad pocnemo raspravljati o prepareu. Svi znamo da je to smece nad smecima, ali adekvatna zamjena, Atosiban, toliko je skupa da nema sanse da ju bolnice nabavljaju. Koji je onda njihov izbor? Dati prepare ili ne dati nista i riskirati da se dijete prijevremeno rodi? 
Ili objasnjavati zasto se kod nas u svim bolnicama ne moze davati spinalna anestezija. Ili zasto je kod nas preskupo sanjariti o edukaciji primalja koje bi se educirale za porode kod kuce. Uostalom, za to isto ima rjesenje- kao udruga uvijek mozete prikupiti novac i poslati desetak primalja iz Hr u Veliku Britaniju na skolovanje. To je jeftinija solucija nego da se tu prica o fakultetu koji trenutno nije moguc. Tih istih deset kasnije moze i predavati na faksu. 
Ukratko, ne da mi se raspravljati o tome da je neasistriani porod kod kuce neodgovoran. 
Ili da su porodi vani razliciti od nasih kao nebo i zemlja izmedju ostalog jer je i cijena koja se vani iz osiguranja ili privatnih dzepova izdvaja takodjer razlicita od one koju HZZO placa kao nebo i zemlja. Porod kakav bih zeljela imala je jedna od cura u Japanu, a platila ga je sam jer nijedno osiguranje u Japanu ne pokriva placanje poroda. Itd.
Sve te cimbenike itekako treba uzeti u obzir kada se govori o porodima u Hrvatskoj. medjutim, ovdje sam stekla dojam da se iskljucivo napadaju lijecnici kao jedini i odgovorni krivci sto je zeni u Hr tako kako jest.
ne sporim, sigurno ih ima i takvih koji gledaju tekme dok dijete umire, ali, vecina svoj posao, u datim uvjetima, stvarno radi posteno i dobro onoliko koliko je to moguce. Pridrzavaju se onoga sto im je zadano i dato.
Kao sto rekoh, nisam na strani lijecnika, ne uvijek, prva sam kad ih treba debelo kritizirati, ali nisam ni na strani prica koje, uslijed neznanja, dovode do toga da se po njima pljuje. 
Ne mogu i necu diskutirati sa zenama koje napadaju nekoga iako ne znaju relevantne podatke, pa se onda pozivaju na extru kao izvor informaciji koja, usput budi receno, nikad i nigdje nije bila objavljena- to je nesto sto zovem biserjem pred svinje (u prenesenom znacenju, naravno). Kao sto rekoh, ne vidim svrhu tome. 
Ostalome, onome sto Rode zele, a to je pravo na izbor i vecu humanizaciju poroda u rodilistima HR, svaka cast. Cilj je dobar, premda se ne slazem s nacinom na koji se do njega ide, ali to i nije moja stvar. 
Za sve ostalo, ipak mi se vise ne da. Cemu?

----------


## fancy usisivac

> A savjete tipa trebala si i mogla si *ne percipiram*, bolje mi leže oni koji se odnose na budućnost.


Šteta.

----------


## Saradadevii

> *onome sto Rode zele, a to je pravo na izbor i vecu humanizaciju poroda u rodilistima HR, svaka cast. Cilj je dobar, premda se ne slazem s nacinom na koji se do njega ide*,


Hajdemo onda svako za svojim poslom, na nacin na koji svatko misli da je prikladan.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Hajde važi. Iako sam ja shvatila da smo na ovom topiku svi po istom poslu, komentiranju teksta s portala.   :Smile:

----------


## Saradadevii

Taj smo posao obavile.

----------

Amen  :Grin:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Da li je ovo gotovo? Yeees. :D

----------


## fancy usisivac

Pa nisam skuzila da je tekst maknut s protala, samo je premjesten. Prema tome ako ostan emogucnost komentiranja tekstova nismo mi ti koji bismo proglasavali kraj diskusije. Ima ljudi koji ce naletiti na tekst za tjedan, dva, mjesec dana. I oni imaju pravo komentirati ukoliko osjete potrebu. Zar ne? Ili ja opet nesto krivo kontam. 




> Taj smo posao obavile.


Ne dozivljavam dosadasnje diskutantne nekakvim alfama i omegama bilo cega.

----------


## litala

naravno, jer da su alfa i omega, onda bi i forum kao takav davno zamro  :Wink:

----------


## gost1

He,he stavili ste disclamer na priču....
Znači uspjeli su vas izmanipulirati, također smiješno mi je da vam anonimni komentatori pružaju savjete.  :Laughing:  

Ova priča je vrlo interesantna, jer tu se sučeljavaju dva svijeta.

Doktorski sa sa nabildanim znanjem i samouvjerenjem i žena, koja ispada mala i slaba pred svim tim doktorskim izrazima i potrebama.
Nitko se ne pita dali može drugačije i bolje?
Nadam se da će ova udruga i dalje pružati dodatne informacije ženama koje osvijeste potrebu da vrate snagu i povjerenje u svoje tijelo i instinkt.

Osobno mi je teško vidjet kako neke anonimne gošće dijeluju putem krutih mentalnih obrazaca,
Svijet se nemože utkati u očekivane obrazce, jer da je to istina, bolnice nebi svako malo bile po novinama. Treba pokašati pogledati nešto i iz emocija, ipak je to primarno ženi.
Tako i porod, ni CTG ni drip, ni lokalna, ni prisutnost najboljih opstetičara nemože nekad privesti porod sretnom završetku. I kada postavite pitanje tko je kriv, ljudi vam sležu ramenima, ali nitko neće stati ispred svoje struke i reć', mi smo krivi.

Za mene neasistirani porod je jedna lijepa alternativa bolničkom, i osvještavanje svoje osobne snage. 
Ako gledamo katoličkim horizontom, puno djece ni ne doživi priliku da upozna ovaj predivan svijet, ali nitko ne upire prstom nazivajući to neodgovornim. 

A petrina priča ne govori o njoj kako sugerira ova usisavačica, nego pokazuje mišljenje okoline i koliko su spremni narušiti granice da bi sprečili takvu odluku.
Ženama koje se odluče na tako nešto, preporučam veliku tajnovitost jer malo tko će pročitati argumente i odna donijeti sud.

Što više neasistiranih poroda i asistiranih kod kuće ide u javnost, mijenjat će svijest i približiti nas zapadu.
Ja znam još 4 priče i sve su divne i danas dječica možda stoje pokraj vaših u parku.

----------


## loo

cur e sve koje podrzavate porod kod kuce nemojte bititoliko sigurne usebe molim vas jer sam ja skoro na tu foru izgubila vrlo dragu osobu.
posve zdrava zena je dosla roditi u bolnicu s uredsnom trudnocom i skoro u sekundi izgubila zivot i oba i beba. Tokom samog izgona upala je u epilepticki napadaj te ostala bez svijesi cca pola sata i da nije bilo lijecnika sestara i inog osoblja ni beba ni ona nebi prezivjele.
znam jos mnogo slucajeva gdje se radilo o sekundi vrmena da ne zaglave mama i beba a jedan od najcescih kompikacija porodaje pretjerano krvarenje gdje se dame moje zena spasava samo tako da u sekundi tog vremena ( iskrvariti moze u roku odmah) ako nema mogucnosti za operaciju , u nju se ugurava rulka i vlastitom snagom i hrabroscu se rukom struze maternica !!! 
sve je dobro dok je dobro samo sam to htjel reci.

----------


## white_musk

ne znam koliko neasistirani porod kod kuće smatram hrabrim :/ 

za mene je hrabrost izborit se u bolnici za svoj plan poroda i za svoja prava,a i to se može.

Oni koji su čitali moje iskustvo "s druge strane stola",znaju o čemu pričam
(http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...rije+pola+sata)

Nagledala sam se naglih padova u eklampsiju,hitnih operacija novorođenčadi *nakon urednih trudnoća!!!*, pa zbog toga nisam pobornik ove opcije.

Za mene je kuća za porod idealno rješenje *za sve trudnice sa urednom trudnoćom.*

Dok sam čitala tekst , bila sam dirnuta, lai kad sam došla do dijela u kojem se opisuje izgon posteljice,znoj me hladan oblio  :No:  

pa ljudi dovoljan je jedan sićušni kotiledon da ostane i da dođe do smrtonosnog krvarenja, a ko će izvšit ljuštenje maternice,vidim da žene ni nepregledaju da li je posteljica intaktna, a kako je i znati pregledat bez medicinskog predznanja :? 

šta uradit nakon rupture(pucanja) dubljih slojeva,ostavit da zaraste samo :shock: 

znam, ostavljale su i prije stare žene, ali JA SAM BILA na giekološkom pregledu tih žena, pa da vidite ožiljaka i zadebljanja i strahote  :No:  

dakle, neasistirani porod kod kuće za mene je jedan apsolutni no go  :Nope:

----------


## white_musk

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...rije+pola+sata

----------


## TinnaZ

Rodin stav je da NE podržava neasistirane vanbolničke porode.
Ali se borimo za to da se ženama koje žele omogući asistirani vanbolnički porod (kućni, u kući za rađanje i gdje već).

----------


## Felix

> šta uradit nakon rupture(pucanja) dubljih slojeva,ostavit da zaraste samo :shock: 
> 
> znam, ostavljale su i prije stare žene, ali JA SAM BILA na giekološkom pregledu tih žena, pa da vidite ožiljaka i zadebljanja i strahote


ima smisla to za posteljicu, lako je previdjeti, ali sivanje barem nije problem, ne treba biti strucnjak da skuzis da si pukla. u tom slucaju se vjerojatno ode privatnom ginekologu i rijesi stvar. ili u bolnicu.

----------


## mama courage

> smiješno mi je da vam anonimni komentatori pružaju savjete.


tko o cemu...

----------


## fancy usisivac

> ne treba biti strucnjak da skuzis da si pukla


Bas je lako ovo napisati. Vrijedi pogotovo za situacije gdje ne puknes izvana uopce nego recimo imas razderotine cerviksa. Nema laika koji to ne bi skuzio na vrijeme.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zorana

Fancy, kako babica ili dr nakon poroda skuze npr. razderotine cerkvisa?

----------


## Ancica

Tamo gdje sam ja rodila nema (vaginalnih) pregleda nakon poroda, pregleda se posteljica i prate se moguce komplikacije (tipa zaostali dijelovi posteljice i sl.) po kolicini izgubljene krvi.

----------


## Ancica

Zaboravila sam reci da sam bas puno krvarila nakon sto se Robi rodio, pa su prvo uzeli krvnu sliku da vide kak stojim sa zeljezom (i bilo mi je odlicno, kao da nisam rodila i izgubila tonu krvi), a tek kasnije, nakon par sati kad se jos nije smirilo, uz silne isprike sto me moraju tome podvrgavati, isli na pregled da bi vidjeli jel treba kiretaza (i utvrdili da ipak ne treba). Doma sam isla sljedeci dan (dan nakon poroda).

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ako si u bolnici onda virnu cerviks, to im je najjednostavnije. Pogledaju i ako je razderotina manja ne sivaju a vece zasiju. Iskusna babica moze zakljuciti i prema kolicini, boji te tipu krvarenja. Kako je cerviks jako prokrvljen to obucno budu jaca krvarenja, svjetlije krvi nego iz maternice. Znaci moze se zakljuciti i posredno. Tu je jako vazno iskustvo babice ako se radi o asistiranom porodu kod kuce. 
Ja bi recimo uvijek radije bila za to da mi to pogledaju "okom" jer je vrlo jednostavno znaci cisti vizualni pregled nego da mi vade krvnu sliku koja ionako odmah nakon nastupa krvarenja uvijek ne mora upucivati na to da je krvarenje hemodinamski znacajno, sve dok ne nastupi tzv. hemodilucija tj pomak tekucine iz izvanzilnog bazena u zilni (jako vazan kompenzacijski mehanizam kojim se odrzava volumen bitan za odrzavanje cirkuacije kro vitalne organe) sto tek onda dovede do pada broja eritocita i kolicine hemoglobina po jedinici volumena. Onda tek biljezis pad u krvnoj slici. Zato se uvijek kod sumnje na razlicita unutarnja krvarenja ne oslanjas na tu prvu krvnu sliku koja moze biti uredna vec se obicno nakon sat dva radi i kontrolna krvna slika. prva uredna krvna slika nista ne iskljucuje. Ovo govorim za razlicita unutarnja krvarenja koja ne vidis izvana, u ovom slucajevu vidis kravrenje i mozes  ako se radi o cerviksu vidjeti i tocno mjesto krvarenja. Krvnu bi radila ako nije razderotina cerviksa nego sumnjas na krvarenje iz mjesta koje ti nije dostupno pregledu okom.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Tu do izrazaj dolazi (ako ne pregledavas rutinski vaginalno sto se kod nas uglavnom na kraju pregleda da se vidi zbog sivanja) i onaj famozni nadzor dva sata nakon poroda, sto kod bilo kakvog jaceg krvarenja mozes skuziti i padom tlaka i porastom pulsa sto je cak i brze uocljivo nego ta prva krvan slika u kojoj kako sam vec napisala btw uopce inicijalno ne mora biti evidentnog pada.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Zato ako nema epiziotomije ne mora nuzno biti ni vaginalnog pregleda ukoliko babicu ili doktora neki znak ili simptom kao u Ancicinom slucaju ne uputi na moguce razderotine ili slicno. iskustvo uvijek dobro dodje u takvim slucajevima.

----------


## Zorana

Fancy, pitala sam zato sto nakon mojih poroda isto nije bilo nikakvih pregleda. (osim pregleda posteljice)

----------


## fancy usisivac

Pa i ne mora biti jer iskusne babice to prepoznaju posredno. kako iznimke uvijek postoje ponekad i iskusne babice kao u Ancicinom slucaju se odlucuju za dodatne pretrage ako primjete bilo sto neuobicajeno.

----------


## white_musk

hvala fancy  :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

opet ću citirati, zapravo parafrazirati Odenta  :Saint:  : koji kaže da je *rezanje pupkovine prije poroda posteljice glavni krivac za maternalnu smrt uzrokovanu krvarenjem nakon porioda*, što je ujedno danas i dalje najčešći uzrok maternalne smrti u porodu, točnije postpartum, tj. nakon poroda.

dakle, *rizik* od prekomjernog krvarenja *se* u ogromnoj mjeri *smanjuje ne diranjem pupkovine* prije nego što spontano izađe posteljica...što ponekad može trajati i satima, a tko bi u bolnici toliko čekao...

----------


## mamma Juanita

*adminice*, help, ošlo triput...

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ovo sto govoris o pupkovini ima veze s gubitkom krvi iz sluznice maternice, dakle s mjesta odakle se oljustila posteljica. Ima veze s gubitkom krvi ali ne ovim o kojima mi gore raspravljamo a to su mehanicke porodjajne traume. Laceraciej cerviksa nastaju neovisno o rezanju pupkovine, nastupaju ako se dogode prije rezanja pupkovine tako da opet u diskusiji ide "baba sumom a deda drumom". Ali nije prvi put.   :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

bez obzira na babe i dede, ono što sam napisala je činjenica, jer



> rezanje pupkovine prije poroda posteljice je *glavni krivac za maternalnu smrt* uzrokovanu krvarenjem nakon poroda,


, a  istovremeno je uobičajeni rutinski bolnički postupak.
to je bio moj point.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Nitko ni ne proturijeci to za pupkovinu, kao uzrok te vrste krvarenja.  
Cure su komentirale mehanicke traume nastale pri porodu  i kako ih prepoznati a onda ne pricamo o istom. Nismo govorili iskljucivo o bolnickom porodu vec i o asistiranom kod kuce. 

O maternalnom mortalitetu i udjelu pojedinih uzroka maternalnog mortaliteta bi se vec dalo diskutirati. On je zadnje vrijeme manje vise stalan i ne uspijeva ga se za razliku od ranije znacajnije spustiti na nizu razinu u razvijenim zemljama (trenutno je ionako u zapadnim zemljama poprilicno nizak). Po WHO podacima o maternalom mortalitetu HR stoji dosta dobro unatoc lošoj bolničkoj praksi. 
http://www.who.int/reproductive-heal...y_2000/mme.pdf

MamaJu: 



> rezanje pupkovine prije poroda posteljice je *glavni krivac za maternalnu smrt* uzrokovanu krvarenjem nakon poroda,


Kad ovako poboldas onda ispada da je to glavni kirvac za maternalnu smrt općenito. Ispravnije je poboldati onda cijelu tvrdnju a ne izvlaciti dio tvrdnje:  rezanje pupkovine prije poroda posteljice je *glavni krivac za maternalnu smrt uzrokovanu krvarenjem nakon poroda* 
E sad tu na scenu stupa podatak o tome koliki je tocno udio bas te vrste krvarenja u ukupnom maternalnom mortalitetu. Rekla bih ne bas velik jer bi onda mi inace imali pomor u rodilistima a nemamo.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Kad ovako poboldas onda ispada da je to glavni kirvac za maternalnu smrt općenito.


točno, barem po informacijama kojima ja raspolažem.
isto kao što je točno da je općenito maternalni mortalitet u razvijenom svijetu svugdje prilično nizak.

----------


## fancy usisivac

To nije glavni uzrok maternalne smrti općenito. 
Niti si to tako napisala vec pise: 


> To je najcesci uzrok materalne smrti *uzrokovane krvarenjem nakon poroda* .


 A krvarenje nije jedini uzork maternalne smrti niti su sva krvarenja nakon poroda uzrokovana bas preranim presjecanjem pupkovine. uzroka krvarenja nakon poroda je mnogo i nigdje se bas ne naglasava tolika vaznost preranog rezanja pupkovine kao uzrok maternalne smrti uslijed krvarenja.  

Cijeli niz uzroka postpartalnog krvarenja je npr dan u tablici u sklopu kanadskih smjernica za rjesavanje takvih krvarenja:

http://www.sogc.org/guidelines/publi...-April2000.pdf

----------


## mamma Juanita

> To nije glavni uzrok maternalne smrti općenito.


jesi li sigurna?



> Niti si to tako napisala vec pise: To je najcesci uzrok materalne smrti uzrokovane krvarenjem nakon poroda .


fali mi zarez  :Wink:  


> krvarenje nije jedini uzork maternalne smrti niti su sva krvarenja nakon poroda uzrokovana bas preranim presjecanjem pupkovine. uzroka krvarenja nakon poroda je mnogo i nigdje se bas ne naglasava tolika vaznost preranog rezanja pupkovine kao uzrok maternalne smrti uslijed krvarenja.


nisam ni rekla da je jedini i da drugih uzroka mat. smrti nema, nego da je ovo što napisah glavni (najčešći) uzrok mater. smrti.
na onom linku kojeg si stavila čak preporučuju rano klemanje pupkovine, što nije u skladu ni sa smjernicama WHO.
čini mi se da jednostavno to nije prepoznato, jer npr. kao glavnu "preventivu" se sugerira rano klemanje i injekcija oksitocina odmah po porodu.

ono što sam ja napisala, to tvrdi Odent, a on se obično poziva na randomizirane kontrolne studije( RCT).
mogu se potruditi doći do odgovora na temelju čega točno to tvrdi.

pretraživajući sam našla i ovo:
http://www.cochrane.org/reviews/en/ab002867.html



> No evidence to show the effect of treatments for secondary post-partum haemorrhage 
> Sometimes the uterus fails to contract enough to prevent bleeding following childbirth. Secondary postpartum haemorrhage is abnormal or excessive bleeding from the birth canal occurring between 24 hours and 12 weeks after birth. It can be caused by retained products of pregnancy, a tear, or an infection in the uterus. The problems for women can vary greatly depending on the amount of blood loss. In developing countries it often causes death. The review found no evidence to show the effect of surgery to clean out the uterus or of drugs to treat infection or control bleeding. More research is needed.

----------


## Saradadevii

> E sad tu na scenu stupa podatak o tome koliki je tocno udio bas te vrste krvarenja u ukupnom maternalnom mortalitetu. Rekla bih ne bas velik jer bi onda mi inace imali pomor u rodilistima a nemamo.


sto se u rodilistima u Hrvatskoj ne sibne uglavnom umjetni oksitocin?

----------


## mamma Juanita

http://www.cochrane.org/reviews/en/ab003249.html



> Background
> Primary postpartum haemorrhage is one of the top five causes of maternal mortality in both developed and developing countries.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Tamo gdje sam ja rodila nema (vaginalnih) pregleda nakon poroda, pregleda se posteljica i prate se moguce komplikacije (tipa zaostali dijelovi posteljice i sl.) po kolicini izgubljene krvi.


ovako bilo i kod mene.
s time da je bilo obilnije krvarenje (skoro 1 litra), ali nikom nista jer sam se ja osjecala dobro, hodala sama itd...
Ali to je bilo zato jer je to bila filozofija moje babice: ne cackaj ako se zena osjeca dobro i cekaj pa ces vidjeti je li nesto nije u redu.
Meni pase takva filozofija.
Nakon tjedan dana ili nesto slicno, ne sjecam se vise, ispao komadic mesa   :Grin:  . Cak se ni bolnicke babice na tu vijest nisu uznemirile, samo su rekle da pratim je li mi temperatura ok i javim ako se to dogodi.

Ancice, to je valjda neka anglo-saksonska skuliranost ( osim toga ovdje, i zene i lijecnici smatraju vaginalne preglede napadom na "privatnost")
Meni pase.

----------


## mamma Juanita

uf, pasala bi i meni 8) .

----------


## Saradadevii

> za mene je hrabrost izborit se u bolnici za svoj plan poroda i za svoja prava,a i to se može.


white musk, meni je to lutrija. Plan poroda je u krajnjoj slucaju neki fantom, pozeljan u sustavu kakav je u Hrvatskoj ili kod tebe, da se "zastitis" od sistema, ali zasto bi to bilo uopce potrebno, pogotovo "izboriti "se za nesto. 
Ne ides u boj, nego radjas!

Ipak, rijec "izboriti" nije bez vraga toliko u upotrebi. Kitzingerka pise kako je cijeli rijecnik moderne opstetricije pun izraza primjerenih vojsci, ratu, borbi (military language), tipa: failure to progress, incompetent cervix, inadequate pelvis, scarred uterus, trial of labour, agressive management of ruptured membranes, the oxytocine challenge test, the trigger factor for labour itd...).

Mavis Kirkham, prof. primaljstva i konzultatntica iz Sheffilda (koja je pro home birth), kaze kako je hospitalizacija porodjaja odraz industirjskog modela masovne produkcije koji zeli postici , prije svega, efikasnost (sjetimo se Dublinaca, 10 000 poroda godisnje, a samo 3 sobe za radjanje), a efikasnost je vrlo draga osobina u modernom drustvu. Drugi uzrok hospitalizacije vidi u opcaranosti pravilima , koji pak dolaze djelomicno iz vojnickog modela (veza sa Kitzingerkinom tezom).

Dakle, "izboriti" se za porod kakav zelis je sasvim na liniji ovakvog vojnickog, industrijskog modela poroda.




> Za mene je kuća za porod idealno rješenje za sve trudnice sa urednom trudnoćom.


Andrea Robertson pak kaze da danasnje nepovjerenje prema porodu kod kuce (PK) (misli na asistirani), rezultat dugogodisnjeg djelovanja razlicitih faktora, nije izronilo preko noci. 
Spomenula je muskarce koji, ma koliko zeljeli i voljeli, ne mogu se "povezati" sa zenom koja radja, razumjeti kako se osjeca i koje su joj potrebe (a muskarci su dugo vremena bili medical men koji su zamijenili babice industrijalizacijom porodjaja). Pri ovome misli i na muskarce, partere kojima je jos lakse nego zenama, prihvatiti bolnicu ili neki centar kao sigurniju opciju, jer su im ove gore potrebe, osjecaji itd... tesko dokucivi i kada se trude.
Prema AR, cinjenica da su zene prije cesce umirale pri porodima ne znaci nuzno da su umirale zato sto su radjale kod kuce (klasika....prehrana, puno djece u malom razmaku, nepoznavanje higijene od strane asistenata, i kod kuce i u bolnici itd...).
Na kraju je dodala da se PK svi boje, i lijecnici i babice i muzevi, na sto je neka studentica primaljstva primijetila da joj njezina edukacija (koja je univerzitetska) ne daje nikakvu sigurnost  u to da zena moze roditi bez asistencije (tehnike, strucnjaka itd...) niti iskustvo istoga.

----------


## white_musk

> Ovo sto govoris o pupkovini ima veze s gubitkom krvi iz sluznice maternice, dakle s mjesta odakle se oljustila posteljica. Ima veze s gubitkom krvi ali ne ovim o kojima mi gore raspravljamo a to su mehanicke porodjajne traume. Laceraciej cerviksa nastaju neovisno o rezanju pupkovine, nastupaju ako se dogode prije rezanja pupkovine tako da opet u diskusiji ide "baba sumom a deda drumom". Ali nije prvi put.


baš tako(po medicinskom znanju kojim ja raspolažem)

----------


## fancy usisivac

MamaJuanita:



> rezanje pupkovine prije poroda posteljice je glavni krivac za maternalnu smrt uzrokovanu krvarenjem nakon poroda


Napisala si TOČNO ovo gore, da je rezanje pupkovine glavni krivac za maternalnu smrt. Nitko ne spori da je krvarenja jedan od glavnih uzroka maternalnog mortaliteta. i ne bas ovaj uzrok koji si ti napisala zato sto tako kaze Odent. Kazes da se pri tome oslanja na RCT ali nista od linkova koji si stavila to ne potvrdjuje. 

Ja sam napisala da uzroka krvarenja ima jako puno i da se u niti jednom izvoru ne stavlja naglasak na ono sto si ti napisala a to je prerano rezanje pupkovine. Postpartalna krvarenja sudjeluju u maternalnom mortalitetu s oko 20 do 25 % od ukupnog broja maternalnih smrti. Jedino ih u nekim dijelovima svijeta nadmase razlicite infekcije s posljedicnom sepsom. Navela sam i tablicu s razlicitim uzrocima tog istog postpartalnog krvarenja. 
Ovo sto ti citiras Cochrane-a nigdje ne potvrdjuje da je glavni krivac za postpartalno krvarenje prerano rezanje pupkovine.  Niti se taj clanak koji citiras uopce bavi istrazivanjem uzroka krvarenja (navodi ih ali opet medju nabrojanim ne spominje bas onaj koji si ti istaknula kao glavni uzrok maternalne smrti uslijed krvarenja)  nego ispituje ucinkovitost razlicitih vrsta liječenja. I
Recimo Cochrane:



> Primary postpartum haemorrhage is one of the top five causes of maternal mortality in both developed and developing countries.


I dalje ne spominje  uzrok tog istog krvarenja niti potvrdjuje ono sto ti ponavljas kao glavni uzrok a parafraziras Odenta. 

U HR zene poslije poroda dobivaju derivat ergotamina a ne oksitocin. U nekim zemljama je to kombinacija ergotamin-oksitocin.

----------


## TinnaZ

aha, zato sam ja jako krvarila poslije drugog poroda ... nisam dobila ništa, a pupokovinu su rezali odmah. I imala sam očajne kontrakcije, skoro kao srednje trudove, te usprkos tome jako krvarila (jače nego kod prvog poroda, koji je bio pod dripom).

----------


## Saradadevii

> U HR zene poslije poroda dobivaju derivat ergotamina a ne oksitocin.


zato mozda i nema masovnog pomora zbog PPH u Hrvatskoj, unatoc ranog rezanja pupkovine.
Tamo gdje nemaju umjetnih hormona, a rezu rano, tamo je to opasna praksa, o tome govori Odent.

Mislim da je mamma ju htjela reci da je, prema Odentu, rano rezanje pupkovine cimbenik koji uzrokuje PPH, a ono je pak , opet prema njemu (a cochrane je navela da potkrijepi da se tamo smatra jednim od 5 uzorka maternalne smrti), glavni uzrok maternalne smrti na svijetu (a svijet je velik, nije samo Europa i sjever Amerike gdje se prakticira aktivni menadzment treceg porodjajnog doba a i zene vjerojatno  imaju bolju krvnu sliku od svojih sestara na drugim kontinentima pa ako i krvare obilno, to ih ne dodje glave.

A sve ovo ima veze s mehanicikim laceracijama u kontekstu price sto je rizicnije za zenu. 
Moze se sugerirati nekome tko kaze:



> pa ljudi dovoljan je jedan sićušni kotiledon da ostane i da dođe do smrtonosnog krvarenja, a ko će izvšit ljuštenje maternice,vidim da žene ni nepregledaju da li je posteljica intaktna, a kako je i znati pregledat bez medicinskog predznanja
> šta uradit nakon rupture(pucanja) dubljih slojeva,ostavit da zaraste samo


da rizik smrti/komplikacije uzrokovane krvarenjem zbog mehanicke laceracije  je puno nizi od onog izazvanog PPH pa bi bilo mozda vaznije u bolnickom okruzenju se baviti prevencijom ovog drugog kroz kasno rezanje pupkovine (radje nego aktivnim menadzmentom), nego naglaskom sto sve moze krenuti po zlu u slucaju nedetektirane, nevidljive laceracije.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Gle, kako god okrenes krvarenje poslije porodjaja PPH je cest uzrok maternalnog mortaliteta, i u razvijenom i ne nerazvijenom svijetu. Ali medju brojim uzrocima tog istog PPH nigdje se ne tvrdi da je prerano rezanje pupkovine glavni uzrok maternalnog mortaliteta uzrokovanog PPH a to je ono sto je mamaJu napisala a ne stoji. Jedno je tvrditi da je PPH glavni uzrok maternalnog mortaliteta sto stoji (u sklopu PPH etioloski se razlikuje nekoliko vaznih čimbenika PPH) a drugo je tvrditi da je prerano rezanje pupkovine glavni uzrok maternalnog mortaliteta. 

Saradadevii: 


> da rizik smrti/komplikacije uzrokovane krvarenjem zbog mehanicke laceracije je puno nizi od onog izazvanog PPH pa bi bilo mozda vaznije u bolnickom okruzenju se baviti prevencijom ovog drugog kroz kasno rezanje pupkovine (radje nego aktivnim menadzmentom), nego naglaskom sto sve moze krenuti po zlu u slucaju nedetektirane, nevidljive laceracije.


PPH nije nikakav poseban klinicki entitet kako sugeriras u svom citatu vec je to skup svih entiteta koji dovode do krvarenja nakon poroda. Krvarenja uzrokovana mehaničkim laceracijama (bilo cerviksa bilo medjice) spadaju takodjer u postporodjajna krvarenja   PPH (što mozes vidjeti i iz linkova koje sam stavila) jednako kao i ona zbog atonije uterusa, infekcije i zaostalog komada posteljice. PPH je skup svih tih kliničkih entiteta, a ne nikako poseban entitet uzrokovan postupkom s pupkovinom da bi mogla sugerirati da se glavnina prevencije PPH mora usmjeriti bas prema kasnom rezanju pupkovine.

http://www.mrw.interscience.wiley.co...007/frame.html

Gdje u zakljucku kazu: 



> Five studies were included. Four of the trials were of good quality. Compared to expectant management, active management (in the setting of a maternity hospital) was associated with the following reduced risks: maternal blood loss (weighted mean difference -79.33 millilitres, 95% confidence interval -94.29 to -64.37); post partum haemorrhage of more than 500 millilitres (relative risk 0.38, 95% confidence interval 0.32 to 0.46); prolonged third stage of labour (weighted mean difference -9.77 minutes, 95% confidence interval -10.00 to -9.53). Active management was associated with an increased risk of maternal nausea (relative risk 1.83, 95% confidence interval 1.51 to 2.23), vomiting and raised blood pressure (probably due to the use of ergometrine). No advantages or disadvantages were apparent for the baby.


A prema ovome nije bas jasno ko sto zelis reci da zene s aktivnim vodjenjem bas krvare više od onih s ekspektativnim stavom. A Cochrane analizira ne samo pojedinu studiju nego iz sakuplja i usporedjuje, one neadekvatno provedene iskljucuje iz istrazivanja.

----------

> osim toga ovdje, i zene i lijecnici smatraju vaginalne preglede napadom na "privatnost


gdje to "ovdje"?
ako govorimo o Vel. Britaniji, onda to nije tocno. Govorimo li o nekim sektaskim drustvima u Vel Britaniji, onda to jest tocno.

----------


## Zorana

:shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Ja nisam u VB, a bogami ni u bilo kakvoj sekti. Pa moja ginekologica smatra takve preglede u trudnoci napadom na privatnost. Napadom koji moze biti i problematican, pocevsi od poticanja infekcija pa nadalje.

----------


## TinnaZ

daj Zorana, pa kakva ti je to trudnoća i porod bez 1001 vaginalnog pregleda. 
Niti ne znaš kakav gušt si propustila. Bez minimalno 10-ak vaginalnih pregleda to ti je kao da niti nisi trudna + 3,4 u porodu. (oprostite na sarkazmu)

----------


## Zorana

:Sing:

----------


## Ancica

Ja tijekom obje trudnoce nisam imala niti jedan vaginalni pregled, osim onog prvog, na pocetku prvog tromjesecja, kada smo potvrdili trudnocu i uzeli briseve (papa i sl.).

----------


## zrinka

ancice, da nisi i ti u nekoj sekti   :Razz:

----------


## TinnaZ

ja sam u sekti "HR ljubiteljice vaginalnih pregleda u trudnoći", imala sam ih svaka 3 tjedna, od zadovoljstava sam nakon nekih malo prokrvarila, malo sam dobila neku bakteriju, pa sam uživala kratko u Sumamedu i Klavocinu, a jednom me dr. tako rutinski rasturila da sam jedva došla do auta da se odvezem doma.
Uopće ne znate kaj ste propustile   :Grin:

----------

tinnaz ja znam koji je to gust  :Laughing:

----------


## TinnaZ

:Naklon:   klanj, klanj, tebi pomnožim sve ovo pa x 5.

----------


## Lilly

> Ja tijekom obje trudnoce nisam imala niti jedan vaginalni pregled, osim onog prvog, na pocetku prvog tromjesecja, kada smo potvrdili trudnocu i uzeli briseve (papa i sl.).



Ja ni tada i nikakvi brisevi.

----------


## Saradadevii

> osim toga ovdje, i zene i lijecnici smatraju vaginalne preglede napadom na "privatnost
> 			
> 		
> 
> gdje to "ovdje"?
> ako govorimo o Vel. Britaniji, onda to nije tocno. Govorimo li o nekim sektaskim drustvima u Vel Britaniji, onda to jest tocno.



Princess Alexandra bolnica, Harlow, Essex, VB

Kaze babicu u cudu: Pa sto bih vas pregledavala,  :shock: , sto bih tako mogla saznati?! ?Uostalom, to je vasa intima, sto bi se ja tu bespotrebno petljala....

----------


## fancy usisivac

Evo, niti mene u ozloglasenoj HR u ovoj trudnoci ne pregledavaju vaginalno. 8)  Ipak smo evoluirali od moje prve trudnoce   :Wink:

----------


## Daniela32

Uopće ne kužim di je ovo otišlo. Ja mislim da su pregledi u trudnoći - i vaginalni esencijalni za skrb žene i bebe u trudnoći. Cervikalni brisevi su po meni nužnost, i onog ginekologa koji ih ne propiše ja bih u zatvor. Doslovno. Ukoliko se ustanovi da pstoji infekcija patogenom bakterijom, tada i redovite kontrole nakon antibiotske terapije (svakih 8 tjedana). Osim briseva smatram da je dobro da se vidi da li se žena otvara prije vremena, da li se skraćuje cerviks. Ako ne, neka izvoli nastaviti s normalnim životom, trudničkim aerobikom itd, a ako se otvara neka doma miruje. Što je u tome uopće sporno? Kako ćete doznati da li se preuranjeno otvarate bez vag. pregleda, ili da imate ureaplasmu bez cervikalnog brisa?

Meni je u današnje vrijeme, baš zbog svih informacija kojima raspolažemo, nonsense i neodgovorno ne pratiti trudnoću uz pomoć zapadne medicine i neasistirano rađanje. Ja bih da mogu birati apsolutno izabrala neinterventan porod. I sama sam prevodilac jednog dijela Smijernica WHO. Ali sve bih to po švedskom modelu - eto mene u aneksu neke bolnice, izgleda ko' da nije, ko' da je u mene u dnevnom boravku, pomaže mi primalja koja više sliči na moju tetu nego na medicinsko osoblje, neću klistir, neću brijanje, neću drip, neću epiziotomiju, neću svjetlo, hoću loptu itd itd... ali tamo 20 m dalje op. sala ko iz filmova, na katu NICU na svjetskom glasu.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> Ja tijekom obje trudnoce nisam imala niti jedan vaginalni pregled, osim onog prvog, na pocetku prvog tromjesecja, kada smo potvrdili trudnocu i uzeli briseve (papa i sl.).


takodjer   :Smile:

----------


## fancy usisivac

Danci, ovo za briseve bi ja preporucila svakako prije planirane trudnoce.   :Smile:   To drzim izuzetno korisnim u prekoncepcijskoj obradi. mali napor a puno toga loseg se moze prevenirati time.

----------


## lidac2004

> Uopće ne kužim di je ovo otišlo. Ja mislim da su pregledi u trudnoći - i vaginalni esencijalni za skrb žene i bebe u trudnoći. Cervikalni brisevi su po meni nužnost, i onog ginekologa koji ih ne propiše ja bih u zatvor. Doslovno. Ukoliko se ustanovi da pstoji infekcija patogenom bakterijom, tada i redovite kontrole nakon antibiotske terapije (svakih 8 tjedana). Osim briseva smatram da je dobro da se vidi da li se žena otvara prije vremena, da li se skraćuje cerviks. Ako ne, neka izvoli nastaviti s normalnim životom, trudničkim aerobikom itd, a ako se otvara neka doma miruje. Što je u tome uopće sporno? Kako ćete doznati da li se preuranjeno otvarate bez vag. pregleda, ili da imate ureaplasmu bez cervikalnog brisa?


slazem se.

----------

Konačno da se čuje i glas razuma

----------


## Saradadevii

> PPH nije nikakav poseban klinicki entitet kako sugeriras u svom citatu vec je to skup svih entiteta koji dovode do krvarenja nakon poroda. Krvarenja uzrokovana mehaničkim laceracijama (bilo cerviksa bilo medjice) spadaju takodjer u postporodjajna krvarenja PPH (što mozes vidjeti i iz linkova koje sam stavila) jednako kao i ona zbog atonije uterusa, infekcije i zaostalog komada posteljice. PPH je skup svih tih kliničkih entiteta, a ne nikako poseban entitet uzrokovan postupkom s pupkovinom da bi mogla sugerirati da se glavnina prevencije PPH mora usmjeriti bas prema kasnom rezanju pupkovine.


fancy, nije to moja sugestija, nego Odentova.. Kako je on to smislio u svojem umu, nemam pojma, mogu ga pitati prvom zgodom pa ti javim.

Hvala ti sto si mi ukazala na propust, trebala sam govoriti o krvarenjima izazvana laceracijom u usporedbi s onima izazvanim ranim rezanjem pupkovine (a prema Odentu, atonija uterusa, zaostala posteljica mogu isto biti povezane s tim ranim rezanjem )
A sve to on objasnjava u kontestu sljedeceg:
"Ne postoji niti jedan kulturološki model neuznemirenog porođaja, *osobito kada se radi o trećem porođajnom dobu, tj. vremenu od rođenja djeteta do rođenja posteljice*. "

Dakle, PPH je u krajnjoj liniji, prema njemu, uzrokovan ometanjem fiziologije poroda.
Kada zena radja u uvjetima koji tu fiziologiju ne "uznemiravaju", tada je rizik od svih ovih gore navedenih oblika PPHa manji.

----------


## mama courage

> Meni je u današnje vrijeme, baš zbog svih informacija kojima raspolažemo, nonsense i neodgovorno ne pratiti trudnoću uz pomoć zapadne medicine i neasistirano rađanje


to, carice!   :Naklon:

----------


## Saradadevii

> Ja mislim da su pregledi u trudnoći - i vaginalni esencijalni za skrb žene i bebe u trudnoći.


Mnogi ih ne rade, smatraju ih beskorisnima i potencijalno stetnima.
Zene se uvijek prilagode uvjetima zdravstvenog sistema u kojem zive. Tako se vecini zena u Hrvatskoj vjerojatno cini potrebnim to sto se nudi.
U VB se to ne radi, i vecini zena se vjerojatno cini nepotrebnim (ne traze, ne bune se sto ih vise nema), nema povecanog broja prijevremenih porodjaja zbog otvaranja ili mozda ima? fancy, imas li ti neke spoznaje ili podatke o tome?)
(jedini dobar razlog u dijagnozi otvaranja vidim u tome sto zene mogu masovno na duga bolovanja   :Smile:  )

Zdrav razum ponekad nije dovoljan vodic, jer se razum lako povodi za navadama kulture u kojoj zivi ( a nerijetko i njezinim predrasudama)

----------


## wildflower

> Evo, niti mene u ozloglasenoj HR u ovoj trudnoci ne pregledavaju vaginalno. 8)  Ipak smo evoluirali od moje prve trudnoce


zanimljivo, evo prvi put cujem da se u hrvatskoj tako radi. i zato me zanima je li to kod tvog ginica uobicajena praksa, ili tako postupa po tvojoj osobnoj zelji?

----------


## wildflower

> Evo, niti mene u ozloglasenoj HR u ovoj trudnoci ne pregledavaju vaginalno. 8)  Ipak smo evoluirali od moje prve trudnoce


zanimljivo, evo prvi put cujem da se u hrvatskoj tako radi. i zato me zanima je li to kod tvog ginica uobicajena praksa, ili tako postupa po tvojoj osobnoj zelji?

----------


## Ancica

Pa nije sve sto zapadna (ili neka druga) medicina radi a priori neophodno. Svako malo se cuje da su potvrdili da neke novo ustaljene prakse su u stvari nepotrebne (zadnje sto sam cula je u svezi s angioplasty, neznam kak se to veli na hr., tri dana nakon srcanog udara). 

Cesto radimo neke stvari koje nam se cine da bi logicki smanjile neki rizik, a kad u stvari napravis neovisnu studiju, vidis da to uopce nije tako. Jedno je logika (zasnovana na ovakvim ili onakvim pretpostavkama), a drugo je stvarno cinjenicno stanje.

----------


## TinnaZ

što se tiče vaginalnih pregleda, imam osnove sumnjati da su i krvarenja nakon tih pregleda, i bakterija koju sam iznenada dobila imala mogući uzrok u vaginalnim pregledima. No možda sam u krivu.
Znam da je kolegica, koja je godinama pokušavala ostati trudna, nakon prvog vaginalnog pregleda kada joj je utvrđena trudnoća - tu noć imala sponatni pobačaj. Ona je tvrdila da misli kako je to zbog pregleda, ja sam je tada uvjeravala da nije, jer je ginekolog ne bi tako ugrozio. Danas više nisam sigurna.
Ali sam sigurna da me je ginekolog pregledao sa najlonskim frizerskim rukavicama, s kojima me je svaki puta tako izgrebao (što je naravno i boljelo), da je to komotno mogla biti podloga za razne životinjice.
Čak sam na amnioskopiji komentirala doktorici, ajde barem imate normalne gumene rukavice; no to očito nije značilo ništa jer mi je taj pregled bio gori od bilo kojeg prethodno kod mojeg ginekologa.
Ovime hoću reći da sada mislim da ti pregledi nose barem isto toliki rizik, kao što možda od njih ima koristi kod utvrđivana nekih bolesnih stanja.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Znam da je kolegica, koja je godinama pokušavala ostati trudna, nakon prvog vaginalnog pregleda kada joj je utvrđena trudnoća - tu noć imala sponatni pobačaj. Ona je tvrdila da misli kako je to zbog pregleda, ja sam je tada uvjeravala da nije, jer je ginekolog ne bi tako ugrozio. Danas više nisam sigurna.


 :/ 
JA sam takoder imala spontani odmah nakon pregleda. Bio je Bozic, bili smo presretni, htjela sam utvrditi zasigurno prije nego javim svima nasiroko. Vratih se doma.... vec sam putem osjetila da mi je sve mokro. Cekala sam par dana svog doktora (ono nije bio moj) da me pregleda... on mi je tvrdio da je sve u redu i da imam upalu rodnice. Ipak preventivno mi je dao nesto Dabrostona.

Tek sa 9 tjedana trudnoce sam zavrsila na kiretazi, ali su na UZV vidjeli da je beba vec "izgubljena" sa 5 tjedana. 5 tjedana odgovara tom pregledu.

Ne znam je li zato ili nije, ali znam da tog dr. vise nikad u zivotu ne zelim vidjeti.  :Sad:

----------


## fancy usisivac

Gle "najlonske frizerske rukavice" nisu nikako sterilne rukavice.  I takvim rukavicama mi se ne bi mogao niti pribliziti. Ne kuzim niti njega ali bogme niti tebe kad kazes da te svaki put s njima izgrebao sto znaci da si ti  i dalje isla k njemu. Hvala lijepa, ne bi. 





> Dakle, PPH je u krajnjoj liniji, prema njemu, uzrokovan ometanjem fiziologije poroda. 
> Kada zena radja u uvjetima koji tu fiziologiju ne "uznemiravaju", tada je rizik od svih ovih gore navedenih oblika PPHa manji


Problem je kod Odenta sto on misli da ima jednostavno i jeftino rjesenje za PPH koja su vazan uzrok maternalnog mortaliteta ali nema dokaze kojima to potvrdjuje. Inace u dosta toga on sebi dozvoljava "pjesnicku slobodu" samo sto to u sluzbenoj medicini sve manje prolazi. Do sada j ecak i prolazilo. Ja se kladim da bi u nekim zabacenim plemenima mogao napraviti istrazivanje o neometanom porodu i traziti dokaze za to sto tvrdi.

Ono Mc Donaldovo istrazivanje je publicirano 2003. znaci nakon smjernica WHO. On ima i druga istrazivanja o utjecaju kasnog podvezivanja pupkovine na bebe, dok kod majki on ne nalazi znacajne benefite, kod prijevremeno rodjenih beba ih ima.  

TinaZ



> Čak sam na amnioskopiji komentirala doktorici, ajde barem imate normalne gumene rukavice; no to očito nije značilo ništa jer mi je taj pregled bio gori od bilo kojeg prethodno kod mojeg ginekologa


Uz svu mogucu upotrijebljenu mastu n evidim poveznicu koja bi me nagnala da pomislim da bi gumene rukavice na rukama doktorice mogle ikako utjecati na bol koju osjetis kad ti kroz cervisk gurnu metalnu cijev i gledaju plodnu vodu. Ne kuzim uopce poantu ovog primjera.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Wild flower



> zanimljivo, evo prvi put cujem da se u hrvatskoj tako radi. i zato me zanima je li to kod tvog ginica uobicajena praksa, ili tako postupa po tvojoj osobnoj zelji?


Moj odgovor wild flower:
Gle mozda je tvoj dojam o meni ponesto iskrivljen cinjenicom da ja na ovoj trakavici od topika skacem na svaku i najmanju sitnicu i prekenjavam se ( a u stvari reagiram samo na one tvrdnje koje po meni i meni ginekoloskom laiku dostupnoj literaturi ne drze vodu). U stvarnom zivotu si nadjem ginekologa  kojem vjerujem i pustam ga da radi svoj posao. Tako da je moj odgovor na tvoje pitanje da to nije nikakva moja specijalna zelja niti zahtjev u ovoj trudnoci  a nit me ginekoloski pregledi nesto jako uznemiravaju da bi ih odbila da je zatrebalo.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Wild flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				zanimljivo, evo prvi put cujem da se u hrvatskoj tako radi. i zato me zanima je li to kod tvog ginica uobicajena praksa, ili tako postupa po tvojoj osobnoj zelji?
> 			
> 		
> ...


Ja mislim da je zena najiskrenije iznenadjena kao i ja, jer ja sam morala mooolit da me pregledava nesto rjede od 3 tjedna koja je sugerirao!  I stvarno nisam cula za rjede preglede kod nas! :/

----------


## fancy usisivac

Pa vec vam je Sw mama pisala o praksi drugacijeg odnosa u nadzoru trudnoce. Nisam prva to spomenula a sigurno nismo niti jedine. 

Ne znaci ako za nesto niste culi da to ne postoji   :Smile:

----------


## wildflower

fancy, ne znam cemu takav ton :?  *Anita* me je dobro shvatila, iskreno sam iznenadjena postojanjem hr ginekologa s drugacijim pristupom (da nije neumjesno, pitala bih i o kome se konkretno radi, jer sam eto znatizeljna). u mom pitanju nije bilo nikakvih drugih konotacija.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Pa vec vam je Sw mama pisala o praksi drugacijeg odnosa u nadzoru trudnoce. Nisam prva to spomenula a sigurno nismo niti jedine. 
> 
> Ne znaci ako za nesto niste culi da to ne postoji


JA bas nisam iscitala sve postove na ovoj temi... bilo je prenaporno.  :Embarassed:  

Ali nismo ni rekle da ne postoji.. samo da smo iznenadjene mi nerijetke nesretnice. Kad ce mi trebati (ako) definitivno cu te zamoliti za kontakt te dr.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Gle, jednako tako bi se ja mogla cuditi ovome jer uopce ne dozivljavam to nekakvom uobicajenom praksom kod nas, preglede na samo tri tjedna razmaka, osim pred termin i kod rizicnijih trudnoca. 




> jer ja sam morala mooolit da me pregledava nesto rjede od 3 tjedna koja je sugerirao! I stvarno nisam cula za rjede preglede kod nas!


Ne da vam se citati sta tu pise, ne znate da drugacija iskustva od vasih samo ste uzasno brze na okidacu kad treba "razjasniti uzrocno posljedicnu vezu izmedju pregleda i spontanog pobacaja". E tu vec ne ostavljate prostora sumnji. Tu vam je vec sve jasno i sve znate.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Gle "najlonske frizerske rukavice" nisu nikako sterilne rukavice.  I takvim rukavicama mi se ne bi mogao niti pribliziti. Ne kuzim niti njega ali bogme niti tebe kad kazes da te svaki put s njima izgrebao sto znaci da si ti  i dalje isla k njemu. Hvala lijepa, ne bi. 
> TinaZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Čak sam na amnioskopiji komentirala doktorici, ajde barem imate normalne gumene rukavice; no to očito nije značilo ništa jer mi je taj pregled bio gori od bilo kojeg prethodno kod mojeg ginekologa
> 			
> ...


Na prvo pitanje je odgovor da u Varaždinu baš i nema "privatnih" ginekoloških ordinacija koliko u Zagrebu, kod tog ginekologa mi odgovara sve ostalo, pa sam razmišljala da mi je jednostavnije kupiti mu paket gumenih rukavica, nego tražiti drugog. Za kojeg ne znam da li bi me primio, jer obojica imaju više pacijenata nego realno mogu obraditi.
U bolnicu ne bih išla niti u ludilu, jer te tamo dočeka svaki puta drugi ginekolog i čekaš umjesto 15 min. barem 4 sata na red, često na nogama jer nema mjesta za sjesti.

Na drugo pitanje je odgovor,  vaginalni pregled mi je bio gori, a ne sama amnioskopija koja isto tako nije ugodna. Znači prije amnioskopije ide još jedan vaginalni pregled, od ginekologa koji taj dan radi u bolničkoj amulanti, na drugoj amnioskopiji pregleda od strane drugog ginekologa, na trećoj od strane trećeg, itd.
A poanta cijelog primjera je, ne ometa li trudnoću cijela ta rutisnka praksa guranja ruku svako malo. Naravno da ometa, bez obzira što će mi sad netko iscitirati odnekud da to ne uznemirava trudnoću.
Poanta ovih primjera, je da sam nakon nekih od tih pregleda i krvarila (valjda sam zaboravila napisati).

----------


## fancy usisivac

> Ali sam sigurna da me je ginekolog pregledao sa najlonskim frizerskim rukavicama, *s kojima me je svaki puta tako izgrebao* (što je naravno i boljelo), da je to komotno mogla biti podloga za razne životinjice


Iz ovoga sam shvatila da je takav pregled bio u vise navrata. I stoga nema sanse da bi mu ja drugi put dosla. To bi bi mogao pristiti samo jednom. I bez ovog da mu pregeld boli i da me izgrebe s rukavicama, sama cinjenica da spara na necem esencijalnom kao sto su prikladne rukavice bi mi bila dovoljna da me vise u ne vidi u svojoj ordinaciji.

----------


## TinnaZ

niti promjena ginekologa nije sigurnost da te onaj drugi neće rasturiti, iako ima normalne rukavice. I kaj onda, a ukupno ih je u Varaždinu tek nekoliko.
Moj ginekolog je jedan od najpažljivijih u svim poglediama osim valjda tih rukavica, a s ovim što sam gore napisala sam htjela reći da ti dr. može zagorčati pregled makar ima najnormalnije rukavice (pisala sam već da sam nakon jednog takvog kod jedne doktorice sa normalnim rukavicama jedva došla do auta). Na kraju sam zaključila da je najbolje da ostanem kod svoga, jer tko zna koje sisteme imaju ostali, makar imali najbolje rukavice.
Sistem je jednostavno takav, da otežava trudnoću, po meni i povećava rizik (da sad ne brojim koliko različitih ginekologa me je pregledalo, i množim  ukupan broj pregleda).
Na kraju na porodu, zadnja dokotorica nije imala pojma o mojoj trudnoći, tijeku, željama, problemima, veličini bebe !!, nije stigla pogledati papire (nisam ih imala prilike niti izvaditi iz torbe), nego se sve svelo na ono što sam se ja sjetila ispričati. I sad neka netko kaže da je to sigurno, i sigurnije nego u sistemima gdje trudnice pregledaju 1 puta u trudnoći, ali babica i doktorica znaju napamet njezinu povijest.

I koje su to fore da osobni ginekolog u privatnoj praksi nije osposobljen za vanbolničke ili barem ambulantne porode (valjda, inače bi imao dozvolu za to), a doktorica koja je u bolnici, samo zato što je u bolnici, je sigurniji izbor, makar ne znala veličinu moje bebe (4550gr), pa me strpala u proceduru kao da je beba najprosječnija i najnormalnija. Jer se oslanja na to da nije to toliko važno, ako što krene krivo, na 3 metra je sala za carski. Fuj za sistem, -1 moja ocjena.

----------


## VedranaV

> I koje su to fore da osobni ginekolog u privatnoj praksi nije osposobljen za vanbolničke ili barem ambulantne porode (valjda, inače bi imao dozvolu za to)


Ne radi se o osposobljenosti, nego o sustavu i propisima.

----------


## TinnaZ

ma da, znam ...opet sam ubacila ironičnu misao, a nisam je posebno izdvojila.

----------


## marta

> fancy usisivac prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo, niti mene u ozloglasenoj HR u ovoj trudnoci ne pregledavaju vaginalno. 8)  Ipak smo evoluirali od moje prve trudnoce  
> 
> 
> zanimljivo, evo prvi put cujem da se u hrvatskoj tako radi. i zato me zanima je li to kod tvog ginica uobicajena praksa, ili tako postupa po tvojoj osobnoj zelji?


Nije bas tako neuobicajeno.

----------

Ma apsolutno nije neuobičajeno, niti se pregledi rade svaka tri tjedna, niti su svaki put vaginalni, a  uvijek ih imaš pravo i odbiti ako ih ne želiš.
Kao što nije istina da u VB tijekom trudnoće nema ni jednog vaginalnog pregleda ni uzv-a i da su žene time zadovoljne. 
Postoji minimum pretraga u trudnoći koje dobiješ preko osiguranja, ostalo se plaća,  pa tako trudnice u Londonu odlaze na redovne preglede svojim ginekolozima, kao i svugdje drugdje. Ili pak ne, ako su uvjerene u svoju žensku snagu i intuiciju i misle da im ne treba. Što možeš i ovdje napraviti ako želiš. Jednostavno ne ideš na preglede. Ne kužim zašto to same ne provodite kad se s ginićima u Hrvatskoj ništa ne da dogovoriti bez da odmah vade dripove i noževe..

----------


## TinnaZ

ginekolozi valjda jedni pred drugima ne bacaju izjave tipa "gospođo što vam je, porod ne možete izbjeći, ovo mi se još nije dogodilo" (ne osjećam još bolne trudove i želim otići doma po osobne stvari, otuširati se, ne želim indukciju, želim pričekati da krenu sami trudovi, obzirom da je dr. konstatirala da je "ovdje" porod počeo, zamislite izraza). Ali takve izjave bacaju šakom i kapom pred trudnicama. Pa one one koje ne žele gole stajati pred ginekologinjom, i prepirati se sa njom (što je ugodno da si niti zamisliti ne možeš Goste dragi), popuste, povinuju se preporuci i ne ulaze u takve "ugodne" dogovore.
Ili izjava tipa "ovo je zato što niste bili pristojni" (šivanje prije djelovanja anestezije).
Ajde molim te, u međusobnoj komunikaciji pristojnost živa, u komunikaciji sa trudnicama, koje su samim položajem na ginekološkom stolu u inferiornom položaju - spuštanje na nivo konverzacije koji ne znam kako bih opisala.
Zato nemoj misliti da je "imaš pravo i odbiti ako ih ne želiš", jednako obično i lako kao odbiti čišćenje kamenca sa zuba.
Ali da bi tebalo odbiti, slažem se ako trudnica ne želi. Samo što se jako puno ginekologa ne slaže da trudnica ima pravo uopće misliti, a kamoli govoriti ili što odbijati.

----------


## wildflower

> Gle, jednako tako bi se ja mogla cuditi ovome jer uopce ne dozivljavam to nekakvom uobicajenom praksom kod nas, preglede na samo tri tjedna razmaka, osim pred termin i kod rizicnijih trudnoca. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				jer ja sam morala mooolit da me pregledava nesto rjede od 3 tjedna koja je sugerirao! I stvarno nisam cula za rjede preglede kod nas!
> 			
> ...


hm, ja sam se eto prva zacudila postojanju ginekologa u hrvatskoj koji ne prakticira vaginalne preglede u trudnoci, a s druge strane uopce mi nije jasan uzrocno posljedicna veza izmedju pregleda i spontanog pobacaja, niti se o tome smatram kompetentnom donositi zakljucke.
(a sad se javljaju i druge koje kazu da nije neuobicajeno, i ja se vec pocinjem pitati u cemu je moj problem kad mi je nakon tri trudnoce i poroda i nekoliko promijenjenih ginekologa uspjela promaknuti ta nova uobicajenost).

*Anita*, mene u mojim trudnocama nikad nisu narucivali na preglede cesce od svaka 4 tjedna... osim pred kraj trudnoce, ili kad je bilo problema.

i jos nesto, *fancy* - evo ja se mogu pohvaliti da cijelo vrijeme pazljivo citam postove ovih trakavica od topica, da, i tvoje i od *sw mame*. sjecam se posta gdje je ona pisala o svom ginekologu, pa, ako je i tamo i spomenula neprakticiranje vaginalnih pregleda, nisam to upamtila... znas zasto? zato sto sam ostala fascinirana opisom komunikacije kakvu je ona u trudnoci vodila sa svojim ginekologom, kolicinom razgovora i medjusobnog uvazavanja, pa mi je to valjda zasjenilo sve ostale dojmove. naime, sama nisam nikad bila takve srece, mojim ginekolozima se uvijek (u najboljem slucaju) strasno zurilo (bez obzira da li se radilo o 'socijalnom' ili masno placenom privatniku) a u goroj varijanti bih ostajala bez odgovora na pitanja ili bila 'poklopljena' kratkim, odresitim odgovorom s visoka.

a vjeruj mi da nisam osoba koja djeluje neuko, ali niti kao da bi im htjela 'solit pamet' ili koja se razbacuje amaterski napabircenim znanjima, pa cak i nisam sklona preuzimanju odgovornosti, vise volim vjerovati im... (iako uvijek i sama potrazim relevantne informacije sa strane).

sto cu, evo uznemirila me mogucnost da mozda i u mom gradu, u ordinaciji do mojeg, sjedi idealan ginekolog koji ne ometa trudnoce prekomjernim i nepotrebnim pregledima, i koji uvijek ima vremena za pitanja prestrasenih i nesigurnih trudnica... a ja nemam pojma da takvo nesto postoji. valjda jer se nisam dovoljno potrudila takvo nesto naci.

i sad cu zabrijat, ali... mozda se i u rodilistu mog grada moze dobiti prekrasan, neinterventan porod, a ja nemam pojma da to postoji.

----------


## BusyBee

FU i ostale cure koje ste imale i ranije iskustvo trudnoce (od 2001. na dalje) - da li ste i tada imale jednak pristup ginekologa (ne svaki put vaginalni pregled, razmaci izmedju pregleda veci od 4 tjedna) ili se to promijenilo u skorije vrijeme?

----------


## Ancica

Meni je kod Robija vaginalni pregled potaknuo trudove (koje do prije pregleda nisam osjecala) i te noci sam rodila.

----------


## wildflower

*BB* evo ja imam iskustva trudnoce i poroda i prije i poslije 2001. - nikad nisam imala preglede cesce od svaka 4 tjedna, osim u pred kraj trudnoce i u slucaju problema. jedina razlika je u ucestalosti ultrazvuka, mislim da ih sad vole cesce raditi nego nekad jer su aparati bolji, i nalaze se u svakoj ordinaciji  :Grin: 

ali moja iskustva nisu relevantna, jer ne zivim ni u jednom od gradova stjegonosa 'novog' pristupa trudnoci i porodu (zagreb, rijeka...) ili sam mozda jednostavno neinformirana  :Razz:

----------


## fancy usisivac

Odgovor BB: pristup je otprilike jednak. Ne vidim znacajniju razliku. Jedinu razliku vidim u cinjenici da je ucestalost pregleda u prvoj trudnoci bila na 4 do 6 tjedana razmaka vecim dijelom, sve do trenutka kada se situacija iznenada zakomplicirala preuranjenim jakim kontrakcijama i započelo otvaranje. Radi toga sam jedan kraci period pregledavana svaka tri tjedna, ne svaku put vaginalno ali uz UZV mjerenje cerviksa i CTG zbog kontrakcija. To je trajalo nesto vise od mjesec dana nakon cega se smirilo i opet smo "stali na loptu".

----------


## mama courage

citajuci ovaj topic sticem utisak da u hr ne samo da ne postoji hvale vrijedan ljecnik, tj. ginekolog, nego da je (citiram :Smile:  "jako puno" bahatih neandertalaca koji ne mogu docekati da iskasape zhene koje im se obrate za pomoc  :?  

kad vratim film unatrag, imala sam sigurno preko 15 ljecnika (bilo nasih bilo inozemnih) koji su me u nekom razdoblju mog zivota ginekoloski pregledavali i osim prvog ginekologa, koji me doslovce istjerao iz svoje ordinacije (bijase to prvi moj gin. pregled u zivotu, tj. neuspjeli pregled, zato je ovaj i poludio, jer nisam se mogla opustit, a on valjda nije mogao cekati), svi poslije njega su bili uvidjavni i usredotoceni na moje potrebe i strahove. gin. pregledi kao takvi mi nikad nisu bili ugodni, al ja si nisam mogla uzeti tu privilegiju ne imati ih. i svi su bili dodatno obazrivi kad bi ih zamolila za to. asistentice bi me cak znale drzati za ruku. 

a najnjezniji ljecnik, ciji pregled nisam ni osjetila, me upravo pregledao u zagrebu. obratila sam mu se za second opinion, on me saslusao, pregledao, posavjetovao. sat vremena posvetio je samo meni, rekavsi da ga kad god hocu mogu ponovo kontaktirati. na moje izricito insistiranje da mu naplatim trud i vrijeme (koje je ako nista drugo mogao provesti odmarajuci se prije dolaska njegovih redovnih pacijentica), nije trazio nista zauzvrat.

----------


## TinnaZ

i ja sam imala nedavno pregled kod ginekologa kojem sam se obratila za second opinion, koji je bio toliko nježan/lagan da nisam mogla vjerovati da ginkološki pregled netko može napraviti nježnije od mojega ginekologa (ako izuzmemo najlonske rukavice, ponekad upotrebljava i normalne rukavice).
Dakle, pregled je bio lagan, nikakvu neugodu nisam osjetila, porazgovarao je ljubazno sa mnom, odgovorio na sva pitanja, ulazio u detalje koliko sam tražila. Sve ovo nije trajalo nešto posebno duže nego što su ostale pacijentice bile unutra.
Na žalost, nema privatnu ambulantu, nego radi u bolnici.
Ima itekako korektnog osoblja, na žalost češće kudimo nego hvalimo, ja bih voljela da se i više ističu pozitivna iskustva nego što je to sada slučaj.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Mama courage 


> citajuci ovaj topic sticem utisak da u hr ne samo da ne postoji hvale vrijedan ljecnik, tj. ginekolog, nego da je (citiram "jako puno" bahatih neandertalaca koji ne mogu docekati da iskasape zhene koje im se obrate za pomoc


I ja dobivam identicno ovakav utisak. 

I onda se pitam jel su prema meni ljubazni zato jer doletim na svom fancy usisavacu, masuci jednim od povecih nozeva iz svog seta, ruku krvavih do laktova,  pa se ne usude biti bezobrazni.   :Grin:

----------


## TinnaZ

ma nije zbog metle ili usisavača, nego samim time što se upuštate u konverzaciju sa potencijalnim korisnicima svojih usluga, dajete do znanja da ste itekako spremni na komunikaciju. A takvi su kod nas uvijek dobrodošli.
A što malo iskre frcaju, nema veze.

----------


## wildflower

da da, ajmo sad malo okrenuti stvar i zakljuciti da se ovdje hr ginekologe sasvim neopravdano napada, jer ima medju njima doista postoje i oni (i nadam se da ih ima vise nego sto se meni cini iz moje uske perspektive) koji su jako super i po ophodjenju s pacijenticama, i po strucnosti, i po 'drugacijem' pristupu trudnoci i porodu. 

pa jel cak i one sudionice ove rasprave, koje ne dijele misljenje da se,  ginekolozi ponasaju 'kao bogovi', 'ne zele ispustiti moc iz ruku' i slicno u tom stilu, moraju svojim postovima, u kojima kritiziraju ponesto iz njihovog djelokruga, dodati disclaimer u kojima se ispricavaju svim super ginekolozima koji postoje, ali ih one nisu imale privilegiju upoznati?? jer nazalost mnoge pacijentice u hrvatskoj nemaju tu srecu.

ali, tko im je kriv kad su neinformirane i nepripremljene i ne znaju se boriti za sebe i idu linijom manjeg otpora. i onda se jos usude ocekivati da netko prema njima u tom osjetljivom, svecano-posebnom razdoblju njihovog zivota bude ljubazan??

a jos im je (sorry, ne mogu odoljeti   :Grin: ) i ispran mozak od strane tog strasnog zdravstvenog establismenta, pa im nedostaje intuicije i povjerenja u svoje tijelo da se otrgnu iz njihovih krvavih sapa i pribjegnu romanticnijim varijantama trudnoce i poroda... ah, koji kaos. jadne ovcice.

----------


## TinnaZ

ali meni je interesantan fenomen kako se rijetko čuju prigovori na zubare, pedijatre itd. ... jer njih jednostavno možeš promijeniti ako si nezadovoljan.
A ginekologa na porodu teško. Ostaje ti samo da se naknadno žališ.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

:Raspa:

----------


## Zorana

:Cekam:

----------

